# ¿Qué se siente al tomar HEROÍNA?



## JEJEJEJE (17 Oct 2021)

Ah?
Es para tanto ??
“Polvo del diablo”
“Polvo de los ángeles”
::


----------



## InigoMontoya (17 Oct 2021)

en palabras de un yonki que le pregunte: 

"Es como llegar a casa despues de un dia muy largo ,duro, y frio de trabajo. Sentarte en el sillón mas cómodo del mundo con la chimenea encendida. Te envuelve el calor y el bienestar, sientes que todo esta en paz y no necesitas nada por que esta todo muy bien, es como la sensacion de paz de despues de eyacular multiplicada por 100"


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Oct 2021)

* SE VE ESTO*



















​


----------



## Ederto (17 Oct 2021)

Imagina que tienes un sueño de la ostia, que te has pasado tres días durmiendo cuatro horas cada día, pendiente de un problema muy gordo. Y el problema desaparece y te puedes echar a dormir. El instante antes de quedarte frito se alarga en el tiempo, ese momento de paz sabiendo que ya llega... se parece bastante


----------



## Discrepante Libre (17 Oct 2021)

Puedes ver alguna pelicula de cine kinki tipo "EL PICO".
En una de esas pelis (no recuerdo cual) uno de los actores que interpretaba el papel de un kinki de principios de los 80, lo explicaba, teniendo en cuenta que los actores de aquellas peliculas muchos se metian caballo, te puedes hacer una idea.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (17 Oct 2021)

El mejor momento de toda tu vida.

Para alguien sano y feliz puede no ser mucho. Pero para el que está hecho mierda, o tiene problemas, eso es demasiado bueno como para dejarlo pasar.

Por eso no te conviene probarlo. Porque no se olvida jamás.


----------



## Kbkubito (17 Oct 2021)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> en palabras de un yonki que le pregunte:
> 
> "Es como llegar a casa despues de un dia muy largo ,duro, y frio de trabajo. Sentarte en el sillón mas cómodo del mundo con la chimenea encendida. Te envuelve el calor y el bienestar, sientes que todo esta en paz y no necesitas nada por que esta todo muy bien, es como la sensacion de paz de despues de eyacular multiplicada por 100"



No es de Caharles bukowski esa cita?

Tomate un par de transiliums y te haces una idea.


----------



## Kbkubito (17 Oct 2021)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> El mejor momento de toda tu vida.
> 
> Para alguien sano y feliz puede no ser mucho. Pero para el que está hecho mierda, o tiene problemas, eso es demasiado bueno como para dejarlo pasar.
> 
> Por eso no te conviene probarlo. Porque no se olvida jamás.



Y te olvidas del mono.


----------



## Estais_avisados (17 Oct 2021)

*Pues parecido a la morfina, paz y tranquilidad, lo contrario a la coca, por eso en los 80 y 90 la gente que volvía de fiesta se pillaba unas micras para poder dormir bien, lo que pasó después es historia moderna, yo sigo confiando en mi lorazepam de toda la vida, seguro que si la pruebo me mola y me hago yonki...*


----------



## ULTRAPACO (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## jm666 (17 Oct 2021)

JEJEJEJE dijo:


> Ah?
> Es para tanto ??
> “Polvo del diablo”
> “Polvo de los ángeles”
> ::



Esto lo preguntas porque es el cumpleaños del P$oe, sí?

porque en los 80s inundaron todo el país con esta mierda, muchos jovenes murieron y a los demás los remataron con el sida


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (17 Oct 2021)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Y te olvidas del mono.



Para llegar a tener mono, hay que pincharse bastantes veces.

El problema es que quieras repetir (psicológico), que te pasará desde la primera vez. Pero físicamente... algunos en la mili se ponían una docena de veces y luego salían y no seguían.

Salvo para el yonki deshauciado, veo más difícil dejar la cocaína o el tabaco.


----------



## Kbkubito (17 Oct 2021)

Estais_avisados dijo:


> *Pues parecido a la morfina, paz y tranquilidad, lo contrario a la coca, por eso en los 80 y 90 la gente que volvía de fiesta se pillaba unas micras para poder dormir bien, lo que pasó después es historia moderna, yo sigo confiando en mi lorazepam de toda la vida, seguro que si la pruebo me mola y me hago yonki...*



Seguro que te mola.Lo de hacerte yonki... bueno,eso depende de las personas y sus situaciones personales. Pero lo que es cierto,como con todo opiaceo, es que la dosis necesita ser incrementada periodicamente para que los efectos sean los deseados, y la calidad del material va por rachas. 
Si tienes acceso a drogas de farmacia mejor.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (17 Oct 2021)

Yo la tomé varias veces, y solía follar luego con cerdas de todos tipos.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (17 Oct 2021)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Tomate un par de transiliums y te haces una idea.



Es mejor cogerle mórficos a la abuela y masticarlos o purificarlos. Adolonta, Oxicodona, Hidromorfona, Morfina, Fentanilo...

Dan un viaje muy parecido, solo que dilatado en el tiempo. Te puedes quedar 1 hora mirando el techo. Dan un bienestar intenso, con su calorcito y el mareíllo típico que te hace cerrar los ojos. Pinchado, son 8 segundos de éxtasis.

O mejor aún, no jugar a nada de esto. El riesgo no merece la pena. Te haces una paja, que también flipas y es salud.


----------



## Kbkubito (17 Oct 2021)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Para llegar a tener mono, hay que pincharse bastantes veces.
> 
> El problema es que quieras repetir (psicológico), que te pasará desde la primera vez. Pero físicamente... algunos en la mili se ponían una docena de veces y luego salían y no seguían.
> 
> Salvo para el yonki deshauciado, veo más difícil dejar la cocaína o el tabaco.



Desde mi punto de vista hay que estar tarado para chutarse jako,es muy dificil controlar la dosis y es mucho mas adictiva ya que no desperdicias nada y la asimilación es mucho mas rápida y completa. 
Yo me refería a fumada. Hay varios niveles de mono,y los opiaceos crean sindromende abstinencia desde el minuto uno,sea cual sea la vía de ingesta. Desde mal estar general,diarreas, temblores y ya si estas acostumbrado a mas de medio gramo al dia,fumada,empiezas a estar jodido a la hora de cortar el tema.
No he conocido a nadie que se pinchara,pero un amigo que se fumaba dos gramos al dia lo pasó de mierda una semana. Me refiero a vomitos continuos,sudor sin parar,tiritonas interminables, el olor ese.... un cuadro,pero en 15 dias estaba recuperado. He conocido a gente que ha seguido los tratamientos con metadona,casi un año, y bueno.... creo que todo depende de las personas y sus círculos sociales. No es lo mismo una persona trabajadora con una vida familiar y social sana que alguien que lo use como refugio a sus miserias vitales. 
Como en todo,hay que saber donde esta la linea que separa el vicio y la virtud.


----------



## Rigreor (17 Oct 2021)

Todos los que peinamos alguna cana hemos visto yonkis de heroína. 
No sé cómo algunos tenéis cuajo para meteros en el cuerpo eso.


----------



## Kbkubito (17 Oct 2021)

Rigreor dijo:


> Todos los que peinamos alguna cana hemos visto yonkis de heroína.
> No sé cómo algunos tenéis cuajo para meteros en el cuerpo eso.



Yo,con bastantes canas, he visto borrachos que me han quitado las ganas de vivir. Y de los casí 8.000 muertos al año en carretera,que? De ellos casi la mitad borrachos que se han llevado las vidas de inocentes que pasaban por ahí a puñados, y en cada calle de este pais hay bares de los que puedes salir al borde del coma con pun puñado de euros.


----------



## daesrd (17 Oct 2021)

JEJEJEJE dijo:


> Ah?
> Es para tanto ??
> “Polvo del diablo”
> “Polvo de los ángeles”
> ::



Yo la probé en el año 96 o 97, estábamos en el local de ensayo y yo siempre fui muy curioso, le di cuatro o cinco viajes pa arriba y pa abajo a una plata y recuerdo empezar a vomitar a los 30 segundos. Éso si, después note una sensación muy placentera que me duro horas y horas,y un picorsillo en la cara y la nariz que te gustaba al rascarte. El tipo que la trajo y que vino a vernos ensayar, vino al día siguiente y también le di. Menos mal que ya no vino más y no le volví a ver, porque es muy probable que me hubiese enganchado, el sabor era muy amargo pero el efecto que me dio, después de vomitar, jamás lo he vuelto a sentir con nada, y comprendo perfectamente porque mucha gente se enganchó al jako. Antonio Escohotado habla de eso en su libro.

Por cierto, he probado la coca posteriormente, y no tiene nada que ver, la heroina te da más gusto y además te dura muuucho más.
Yo no recomiendo ni siquiera probarla una sola vez, porque te da tal punto, que casi seguro que repites y te enganchas fijo. Yo no me enganché porque Dios no quiso, el tipo no volvió más, y además pasé de meterme en el tugurio indígena donde la vendían.











---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ESCUCHA Y COMPARTE mis temas:








Yo no me la voy a poner, by Nio Sebez


track by Nio Sebez




niosebez.bandcamp.com












Duelo de navajas, by Nio Sebez


track by Nio Sebez




niosebez.bandcamp.com


----------



## active2010 (17 Oct 2021)

Coño, cuanto yonki en burbuja, eso explica muchas cosas.


----------



## daesrd (17 Oct 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> Imagina que tienes un sueño de la ostia, que te has pasado tres días durmiendo cuatro horas cada día, pendiente de un problema muy gordo. Y el problema desaparece y te puedes echar a dormir. El instante antes de quedarte frito se alarga en el tiempo, ese momento de paz sabiendo que ya llega... se parece bastante



Pero no es un sueño normal. Yo recuerdo que estábamos ensayando con el grupo de rock, yo era el guitarra solista, y flipaba con la guitarra. Después, cuando te acuestas, entras en un estado de duerme vela que te dura horas, no estás ni despierto ni dormido, sino cavilando. Esto último lo leí en el libro de Escohotado pero concuerda con lo que yo sentí..


----------



## daesrd (17 Oct 2021)

active2010 dijo:


> Coño, cuanto yonki en burbuja, eso explica muchas cosas.



En realidad hasta bien entrado el siglo XX, la heroína, y sobre todo *el opio* se compraba habitualmente en las boticas a bajo precio, se tomaba por vía oral mezclada con vino de Málaga y se llamaba *laúdano*. Se usaba mucho para la tos, el resfriado, la ansiedad, y otras dolencias fisicas y psicológicas.

La amapola real o adormidera, (_Papaver somniferum_) ha sido la planta medicinal más usada de todos los tiempos. Sólo hace falta molestarse en investigar para saberlo. Fueron los magnates parásitos americanos los que, a principios del siglo XX, vieron un gran negocio prohibiéndola, y empezaron a manipular las leyes, la opinión pública, y el propio producto, subiéndole el precio al estar prohibido, y haciéndolo más adictivo para, cómo buenos parásitos, alimentarse del huésped sin que éste se dé cuenta siquiera. El huésped incluso llega a creer que el parásito es bueno y que hay que dejarlo que siga haciendo de las suyas..




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ESCUCHA Y COMPARTE mis temas:








Yo no me la voy a poner, by Nio Sebez


track by Nio Sebez




niosebez.bandcamp.com












Duelo de navajas, by Nio Sebez


track by Nio Sebez




niosebez.bandcamp.com


----------



## Ederto (17 Oct 2021)

daesrd dijo:


> Pero no es un sueño normal. Yo recuerdo que estábamos ensayando con el grupo de rock, yo era el guitarra solista, y flipaba con la guitarra. Después, cuando te acuestas, entras en un estado de duerme vela que te dura horas, no estás ni despierto ni dormido, sino cavilando. Esto último lo leí en el libro de Escohotado pero concuerda con lo que yo sentí..



Sí, es un sueño raro. No sueñas, estás como pa allá. Tuve unos dolores de la ostia en una pierna debido a un accidente y me recetaron opiaceos. Me los daban en la clínica de rehabilitación, cada día el del día siguiente para que no trapicheara con ellos. Recuerdo que llegaba a casa a las 12 después de la fisio, me lo tomaba, y me quedaba frito hora y pico, un sueño muuuuy cómodo, muuuy calentito, muuuuuy a gustito, hecho una bola en el sofá o donde fuera, sin más. A la mañana siguiente bajaba al fisio como una flecha.

Cuando me lo quitaron las pasé putas una temporada.


----------



## daesrd (17 Oct 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> Sí, es un sueño raro. No sueñas, estás como pa allá. Tuve unos dolores de la ostia en una pierna debido a un accidente y me recetaron opiaceos. Me los daban en la clínica de rehabilitación, cada día el del día siguiente para que no trapicheara con ellos. Recuerdo que llegaba a casa a las 12 después de la fisio, me lo tomaba, y me quedaba frito hora y pico, un sueño muuuuy cómodo, muuuy calentito, muuuuuy a gustito, hecho una bola en el sofá o donde fuera, sin más. A la mañana siguiente bajaba al fisio como una flecha.
> 
> Cuando me lo quitaron las pasé putas una temporada.



Entiendo, pero yo creo que ésos opiáceos tienen sólo un lejano parecido. No he probado nunca los opiáceos o opioides de receta, que además me parece que, salvo la morfina y codeína, son todos sintéticos, como la metadona y otros. Ah y últimamente se habla mucho del fentanilo, que es bastante más potente que la heroína, y encima se la meten por la vena, hace falta ser inconsciente, eso está dejando pajarito a muchos/as.
Esas mierdas son muy peligrosas.

Yo si tuviera un terrenito propio, plantaría un poco de adormidera, (_Papaver somniferum_), y la guardaría para tomar en infusión las cabezas. Tomándola con cierto orden y sólo de vez en cuando, es muy buena para todo tipo de enfermedades o trastornos, y no crea tanta adicción como la gente se cree, al menos no más que el alcohol. Nada que ver con la adicción potenciada artificialmente de la heroína.

Eso sí, no es apta para gente inmadura y/o que se vicia fácilmente con el tabaco, alcohol, juegos, café, tragaperras, putas, foros, o cualquier cosa que sea incapaz de controlar y abandonar si fuese necesario. Se necesita ser un hombre con cierto autocontrol.


----------



## daesrd (17 Oct 2021)

Es que chutarse eso directo a la sangre, y de la manera que se hacía es una burrada, con una cuchara que rodaba por alli, limón, y quien sabe lo que podía contener el polvo. Todavía no comprendo como tanta gente pico en ésa trampa..
Aunque, viendo hoy como la gente pica igual con la cacuna, me hago una idea..


----------



## randomizer (17 Oct 2021)

Escucha al tito Lou, él te lo cuenta (DEP)


----------



## Don Redondón (17 Oct 2021)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Para llegar a tener mono, hay que pincharse bastantes veces.
> 
> El problema es que quieras repetir (psicológico), que te pasará desde la primera vez. Pero físicamente... algunos en la mili se ponían una docena de veces y luego salían y no seguían.
> 
> Salvo para el yonki deshauciado, veo más difícil dejar la cocaína o el tabaco.



es todo mental, si eres adicto a algo, eres adicto a todo.


----------



## PutaSnchz (17 Oct 2021)

Kbkubito dijo:


> No es de Caharles bukowski esa cita?
> 
> Tomate un par de transiliums y te haces una idea.



La última frase la dice Renton en Trainspotting, si no recuerdo mal lo multiplicaba x 1000


----------



## daesrd (17 Oct 2021)

Estais_avisados dijo:


> *Pues parecido a la morfina, paz y tranquilidad, lo contrario a la coca, por eso en los 80 y 90 la gente que volvía de fiesta se pillaba unas micras para poder dormir bien, lo que pasó después es historia moderna, yo sigo confiando en mi lorazepam de toda la vida, seguro que si la pruebo me mola y me hago yonki...*



Mejor que no la pruebes, si lo haces una o 2 veces no tienes síndrome físico, sólo te gustaría repetir, aunque al menor impedimento te olvidas. Eso es lo que me pasó a mi.

PD. Me refiero a fumarla o infusión o lo que sea, Nada de inyectar








---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ESCUCHA Y COMPARTE mis temas:








Yo no me la voy a poner, by Nio Sebez


track by Nio Sebez




niosebez.bandcamp.com












Duelo de navajas, by Nio Sebez


track by Nio Sebez




niosebez.bandcamp.com


----------



## PutaSnchz (17 Oct 2021)

Nunca me la he inyectado pero fumada o esnifada provoca un duermevela en el sigues consciente de lo que pasa a tu alrededor. Lo del sillón más cómodo del mundo que le contaron al OP lo sentí tal cual


----------



## daesrd (18 Oct 2021)

Y eso como lo pillas? necesitas receta o que?


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (18 Oct 2021)

melafo


----------



## daesrd (18 Oct 2021)

Rigreor dijo:


> Todos los que peinamos alguna cana hemos visto yonkis de heroína.
> No sé cómo algunos tenéis cuajo para meteros en el cuerpo eso.



El chutarse las papelinas si lo veo una burrada total, pero el usar la planta de una forma natural como se ha hecho en culturas milenarias desde siempre, no es para nada malo, sólo se necesita no ser un crio y No estar desequilibrado mentalmente.

Lo que pasa es que de la manera que se a presentado siempre en el cine, la televisión y el hecho de que durante una época a la juventud le dió por inyectarse eso en las venas imitando a sus rockeros favoritos: Janis Joplin, Jimmy Hendrix, Lennon, rolling Stones, Sex pistols, etc, etc.

Hoy ocurren otras burradas, como a los que les da por volverse homosexuales y castrarse o amputarse partes del cuerpo, o drogarse a base de hormonas, o tatuarse obsesivamente brazos, cara y cuerpo, o ponerse morros de Kunta Kinte, o pincharse agujas en cualquier parte del cuerpo e introducirse objetos bajo la piel, etc, etc...

Sin olvidar los enganchados/as a los tranquilizantes legales de todo tipo, benzodiacepinas, ansioliticos, somniferos, etc, etc..Muy adictivos también..






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ESCUCHA Y COMPARTE mis temas:








Yo no me la voy a poner, by Nio Sebez


track by Nio Sebez




niosebez.bandcamp.com












Duelo de navajas, by Nio Sebez


track by Nio Sebez




niosebez.bandcamp.com


----------



## daesrd (18 Oct 2021)

Pues si yo pudiera hacerme con algún parche de esos, creo que lo probaría..


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Oct 2021)

PROBAD UN DETOX DE PARASITOS
PARA SI VER SI LAS DROGAS OS HACEN MAS O MENOS DESPUES DE QUITAR PARASITOS

* Error 520 *

Ray ID: 6a0a635f9c9f63d4 • 2021-10-19 *13:35:*12 UTC



*graphene oxide vaccine 666 - >1335*​

graphene oxide vaccine 666​1335​1128​188​
​
it does not get more precise than that​1335​2226​371​






preferida antes por el Doctor Malone. el propio padre de las " vacunas de ARN " 

*IVERMECTINA ANTES QUE VACUNA SIEMPRE*

QUIZAS BUENO TENER ALGO EN CASA JUNO CON ZINC Y FLUMIL FORTE | N ACETYL CISTEINA 








Gematria Calculator for 1335


Gematria Calculator for 1335 Meaning of 1335 In online Gematria Calculator Decoder Cipher with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria - Numerology




www.gematrix.org


----------



## ProfePaco (19 Oct 2021)

Que asco de hilo.

Comeros un entrecot con Rioja con la novia, correros en su boca, y dejaros de probad mierdas


----------



## kicorv (20 Oct 2021)

Veo que me hiciste caso en un hilo de hace tiempo en el que te dije que el tramadol interfería con el ansiolitico y no veas la sensación que daba (síndrome de serotonina). Pero 300mg te has pasado


----------



## Redwill (20 Oct 2021)

En estados unidos hay una epidemia de adicciones al fentanilo, ten cuidado con lo que haces, la morfina y demás opiáceos que se chutan los yonkis es la copia mala de lo que venden en medicina, aunque te los administre un medico son la misma droga pero la autentica lo cual en el sentido adictivo es igual o mas peligrosa, vamos, que te puedes enganchar igual y el día que te corten la dosis del medico estas ahí fuera comprándolo y en caída libre.


----------



## Redwill (20 Oct 2021)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Que asco de hilo.
> 
> Comeros un entrecot con Rioja con la novia, correros en su boca, y dejaros de probad mierdas



Estoy de acuerdo,

Si queréis experimentar la felicidad buscarla en el mundo, amar de verdad, anque se acabe seguro que dura mas que un chute, comeros un chuleton bien echo y follaros la boca de una mujer, nadar en el mar, sentaros al sol, refugiaros cuando sintáis frio con el calor, conducir un coche o una moto a gran velocidad, haceros una paja al dia, meteros un dildo por el culo, pero dejar estas mierdas.


----------



## spala (20 Oct 2021)

Ramón te lo explica


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (20 Oct 2021)

Escuché comentar a expertos en adicciones que la heroina hace que el cerebro "invierta" el orden de preferencias en tus necesidades.
El comer, beber,higiene ,etc....pasan a la parte baja del ranking o pirámide y en todo lo alto se coloca la heroina, así de poderosa es.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (20 Oct 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> Imagina que tienes un sueño de la ostia, que te has pasado tres días durmiendo cuatro horas cada día, pendiente de un problema muy gordo. Y el problema desaparece y te puedes echar a dormir. El instante antes de quedarte frito se alarga en el tiempo, ese momento de paz sabiendo que ya llega... se parece bastante



Me suena a un fármaco que me metieron en el hospital. Te la suda todo, tranquilidas absoluta


----------



## Camilo José Cela (20 Oct 2021)

Hablo por experiencia propia, como todo opiáceo en las primeras tomas se siente disconfort y tendencia al vómito. Las siguientes administraciones suponen una elevación de la actividad intelectual y una mayor predisposición al trabajo y a la creación. Al contrario de lo que el vulgo puede creer no son un mero hipnótico como el Rohipnol sino que inducen , cuando el efecto inicialmente eufórico se va pasando, una suave laxitud que no es sueño profundo sino una especie de twilight zone. La heroína y los opiáceos no son esas drogas que te convierten automaticamente en un yonki adicto y tirado como se suele creer. Se puede usar on and off durante mucho tiempo y compatibilizarlo con una vida absolutamente normal.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (20 Oct 2021)

daesrd dijo:


> Entiendo, pero yo creo que ésos opiáceos tienen sólo un lejano parecido. No he probado nunca los opiáceos o opioides de receta, que además me parece que, salvo la morfina y codeína, son todos sintéticos, como la metadona y otros. Ah y últimamente se habla mucho del fentanilo, que es bastante más potente que la heroína, y encima se la meten por la vena, hace falta ser inconsciente, eso está dejando pajarito a muchos/as.
> Esas mierdas son muy peligrosas.
> 
> Yo si tuviera un terrenito propio, plantaría un poco de adormidera, (_Papaver somniferum_), y la guardaría para tomar en infusión las cabezas. Tomándola con cierto orden y sólo de vez en cuando, es muy buena para todo tipo de enfermedades o trastornos, y no crea adicción, al menos no más que el alcohol. Nada que ver con la adicción potenciada artificialmente de la heroína.
> ...



Ya te digo yo que la infusión de cabezas de papaver sí engancha y de qué manera. Alguna de los periodos en que la he estado usando se me ha ido la mano con el tiempo y luego me ha tocado hacer decalaje porque sino tienes un monazo de aúpa, con los consabidos síntomas de diarrea en escopetazo, nerviosismo, falta de concentración, etc. Eso sí, bien usada es una herramienta formidable para el estudio, trabajo, etc ( soy profesional liberal). Cuando bebes el té de adormidera te estás metiendo no solo morfina sin el resto de alcaloides como papaverina, codeina, etc. Saludos.


----------



## daesrd (20 Oct 2021)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> Ya te digo yo que la infusión de cabezas de papaver sí engancha y de qué manera. Alguna de los periodos en que la he estado usando se me ha ido la mano con el tiempo y luego me ha tocado hacer decalaje porque sino tienes un monazo de aúpa, con los consabidos síntomas de diarrea en escopetazo, nerviosismo, falta de concentración, etc. Eso sí, bien usada es una herramienta formidable para el estudio, trabajo, etc ( soy profesional liberal). Cuando bebes el té de adormidera te estás metiendo no solo morfina sin el resto de alcaloides como papaverina, codeina, etc. Saludos.



Gracias por tu experiencia de primera mano. Bueno, es más o menos lo que yo quería decir, tomada con orden, mucho orden quizás, y sin que se te vaya la mano, lo que pasa es que no todo el mundo es capaz. 

En todo caso no es recomendable si no se sabe bien lo que se hace. Yo en mi anterior mensaje hablaba por mi, de lo que yo haría, pero no lo recomiendo a nadie.


----------



## daesrd (20 Oct 2021)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> Ya te digo yo que la infusión de cabezas de papaver sí engancha y de qué manera. Alguna de los periodos en que la he estado usando se me ha ido la mano con el tiempo y luego me ha tocado hacer decalaje porque sino tienes un monazo de aúpa, con los consabidos síntomas de diarrea en escopetazo, nerviosismo, falta de concentración, etc. Eso sí, bien usada es una herramienta formidable para el estudio, trabajo, etc ( soy profesional liberal). Cuando bebes el té de adormidera te estás metiendo no solo morfina sin el resto de alcaloides como papaverina, codeina, etc. Saludos.



Por cierto, tu has sembrado quizás? Lo pregunto porque me están entrando ganas de pillar una maceta grande de esas y sembrar algunas poppys en el patio  Creo recordar que se siembra en otoño o invierno no?


----------



## Charlie Manson Guevara (20 Oct 2021)

Paz y limpieza mental; el cuerpo deja de pesar.


----------



## daesrd (20 Oct 2021)

Redwill dijo:


> En estados unidos hay una epidemia de adicciones al fentanilo, ten cuidado con lo que haces, la morfina y demás opiáceos que se chutan los yonkis es la copia mala de lo que venden en medicina, aunque te los administre un medico son la misma droga pero la autentica lo cual en el sentido adictivo es igual o mas peligrosa, vamos, que te puedes enganchar igual y el día que te corten la dosis del medico estas ahí fuera comprándolo y en caída libre.



Si si, mucho cuidado con eso..


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Oct 2021)

Tiene que ser bueno, si el alcalde de Madrid, que era del PSOE , decia que habia que hacerlo


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Oct 2021)

madre mia cuanto yonkarra en burbuja


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Oct 2021)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> melafo



Tendreis que explicar la foto, eso es un pezon, un grano en la espalda ???...


----------



## Ederto (20 Oct 2021)

Lo cortés no quita lo caliente.

Me lo dieron por los dolores, pero viví la experiencia completa.


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Oct 2021)

Charlie Manson Guevara dijo:


> Paz y limpieza mental; el cuerpo deja de pesar.



Tambien le das al caballo ???, buenas amistades tienes en Madrid !!!.







Esa yonki esta para rehabilitarla a pollazos y con garrafas de vino !!!, menuda basura las ciudades usanas !!!.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Oct 2021)

No, no es un delito.

Ya he dicho que se promociona. Y eso lo dice todo


----------



## Charlie Manson Guevara (20 Oct 2021)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Tambien le das al caballo ???, buenas amistades tienes en Madrid !!!.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 812801
> 
> ...




Lo probé unas cuantas veces,hace más de 20 años; pero vuelve a las personas zombies ansiosos y pasé de todo aquello, aunque me llevo la experiencia.

Por cierto, no soy de Madrid, creo que se confunde de sociópata manipulador; tengo una cara fácil.

Un saludo.


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Oct 2021)

Charlie Manson Guevara dijo:


> Lo probé unas cuantas veces,hace más de 20 años; pero vuelve a las personas zombies ansiosos y pasé de todo aquello, aunque me llevo la experiencia.
> 
> Por cierto, no soy de Madrid, creo que se confunde de sociópata manipulador; tengo una cara fácil.
> 
> Un saludo.



Tienes muchas caras !!!...


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Oct 2021)

El hilo de los drogotas, ya lo conte en el foro, las amapolas corrientes que crecen en los solares abandonados, tienen tambien sus propiedades, no son las amapolas afganas, pero haciendo una infusion con los bulbos, antiguamente se daba a los bebes, para que dejasen de llorar, biberon de amapolas manda !!!... 

PD- Y a lo largo de los años, en la prensa han publicado suicidios, realizados bebiendose un litro y medio de infusion de amapola, es un relajante y terminas con una parada cardiorespiratoria...


----------



## daesrd (20 Oct 2021)

Y se puede saber para que se lo recetaron a tu abuela?


----------



## daesrd (20 Oct 2021)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El hilo de los drogotas, ya lo conte en el foro, las amapolas corrientes que crecen en los solares abandonados, tienen tambien sus propiedades, no son las amapolas afganas, pero haciendo una infusion con los bulbos, antiguamente se daba a los bebes, para que dejasen de llorar, biberon de amapolas manda !!!...
> 
> PD- Y a lo largo de los años, en la prensa han publicado suicidios, realizados bebiendose un litro y medio de infusion de amapola, es un relajante y terminas con una parada cardiorespiratoria...



Ya, pero supongo será mas o menos como intentar coger un punto con la cerveza sin alcohol, tienes que beberte 5 litros para notar algo..


----------



## daesrd (20 Oct 2021)

A vale, es bueno saber que la SS ter da cierta vidilla llegado el momento..




PD. Me he hecho un pequeño lio con las respuestas


----------



## angek (20 Oct 2021)

He probao la morfina y da miedo lo bien que te deja. 

Lo primero que pensé fue: "Yo quiero morir así". 

Los yonkis de los 80 mataban familiares por conseguir una paz como esa un rato. 

No quiero romantizarlo, pero hay una canción del Nacho Vegas que toca el tema:


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Oct 2021)

daesrd dijo:


> Ya, pero supongo será mas o menos como intentar coger un punto con la cerveza sin alcohol, tienes que beberte 5 litros para notar algo..



El principio activo lo tendra en pequeñas cantidades y un consumidor de drogas habitual, se bebe dos litros de ese te y seguramente no le de ni sueño...


----------



## angek (20 Oct 2021)

La cosa es que luego te haces una paja o escuchas una canción guapa y es más o menos lo mismo. 

Edit: Un poco menos.


----------



## daesrd (20 Oct 2021)

Si, debe de estar amargo de cojones. Por eso el opio lo mezclaban con vino dulce y así disimular. Lástima que ya no vendan láudano, yo lo probaría fijo..
¡¡QUEREMOS QUE VUELVA A HABER BOTICAS!!


----------



## kicorv (20 Oct 2021)

Yo lo tomo muy de vez en cuando y como tomo Sertralina me da el subidón.

Lo de los picores me fijé por lo que me dijiste y es verdad que dan. Sabes el motivo? Para mí la principal desventaja es el bajón y la mala leche los días después. Y es que todo lo que sube, baja… ley universal.


----------



## daesrd (20 Oct 2021)

angek dijo:


> He probao la morfina y da miedo lo bien que te deja.
> 
> Lo primero que pensé fue: "Yo quiero morir así".
> 
> ...



Me gusta más Antonio vega, que creo que también estuvo liao...


----------



## daesrd (20 Oct 2021)

La verdad es que las bebidas alcohólicas (las destiladas principalmente), que tanto prestigio tienen en el mundo occidental, y que la mayoría hipócritamente toma mientras se escandalizan de otras drogas que No conocen en realidad, son una mierda comparadas con la amapola real.


----------



## Staffordshire (20 Oct 2021)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Desde mi punto de vista hay que estar tarado para chutarse jako,es muy dificil controlar la dosis y es mucho mas adictiva ya que no desperdicias nada y la asimilación es mucho mas rápida y completa.
> Yo me refería a fumada. Hay varios niveles de mono,y los opiaceos crean sindromende abstinencia desde el minuto uno,sea cual sea la vía de ingesta. Desde mal estar general,diarreas, temblores y ya si estas acostumbrado a mas de medio gramo al dia,fumada,empiezas a estar jodido a la hora de cortar el tema.
> No he conocido a nadie que se pinchara,pero un amigo que se fumaba dos gramos al dia lo pasó de mierda una semana. Me refiero a vomitos continuos,sudor sin parar,tiritonas interminables, el olor ese.... un cuadro,pero en 15 dias estaba recuperado. He conocido a gente que ha seguido los tratamientos con metadona,casi un año, y bueno.... creo que todo depende de las personas y sus círculos sociales. No es lo mismo una persona trabajadora con una vida familiar y social sana que alguien que lo use como refugio a sus miserias vitales.
> Como en todo,hay que saber donde esta la linea que separa el vicio y la virtud.



Yo llevo dos años con suboxone, ahora estoy con la dosis mínima.es más fácil de dejar que la metadona


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Oct 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Yo llevo dos años con suboxone, ahora estoy con la dosis mínima.es más fácil de dejar que la metadona



Mentirosa, sube foto de la caja con cartelito, anda !!!.


----------



## Staffordshire (20 Oct 2021)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Mentirosa, sube foto de la caja con cartelito, anda !!!.



Me lo Dan a diario en salud mental como la metadona


----------



## Staffordshire (20 Oct 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Me lo Dan a diario en salud mental como la metadona



Es por tema de abuso del medicamento


----------



## Staffordshire (20 Oct 2021)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Mentirosa, sube foto de la caja con cartelito, anda !!!.



Es la media pastilla


----------



## Kbkubito (20 Oct 2021)

Si tienes pasta... lou reed murio aguanto hasta los 71. No está mal.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (20 Oct 2021)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> Ya te digo yo que la infusión de cabezas de papaver sí engancha y de qué manera. Alguna de los periodos en que la he estado usando se me ha ido la mano con el tiempo y luego me ha tocado hacer decalaje porque sino tienes un monazo de aúpa, con los consabidos síntomas de diarrea en escopetazo, nerviosismo, falta de concentración, etc. Eso sí, bien usada es una herramienta formidable para el estudio, trabajo, etc ( soy *profesional liberal). *Cuando bebes el té de adormidera te estás metiendo no solo morfina sin el resto de alcaloides como papaverina, codeina, etc. Saludos.



Jodo, espero no seas médico o enfermero.


----------



## Staffordshire (20 Oct 2021)

Que tal para dejar el tranxilium?
Yo llevo más de dos años con tranxilium 50
Saludos


----------



## Staffordshire (20 Oct 2021)

Naloxona me imagino


----------



## Doctor Wax (20 Oct 2021)

Cuando me hicieron el transplante de medula, me quedé sin defensas y se me hizo una infección jodida en el intestino.

Ni nolotil, ni Tramadol, cuando me pusieron la bomba de morfina a 18 MG la hora. Puedo decir que fueron cuatro días de absoluto placer.



Enviado desde mi M2101K6G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kicorv (21 Oct 2021)

Bueno tampoco creo que sea para tanto cuando hace 2 días mi médico de cabecera me llamó para renovarme la sertralina y el tramadol (tengo cólicos nefriticos a veces)…


----------



## kicorv (21 Oct 2021)

Eso es ley universal. Créeme: si algo te hace despreocuparte, al día siguiente o cuando ese algo desaparezca, estarás más preocupado que de costumbre. Incluso la felicidad es así. La gente dice buscarla, sin darse cuenta de que la vida es sólo una gráfica donde la felicidad sube y baja constantemente, pero cada vez menos cuanto más viejo te haces, hasta que la línea se vuelve plana, es decir, mueres. Curiosamente igual que los electrocardiogramas.


----------



## Vellón (21 Oct 2021)

Yo por accidente probé el opio y al no estar prevenida no fue nada agradable, globazo de morir literal. Eso si, asumo la capacidad placentera que da, quizá me haga un Leonard Cohen en el futuro o un campesino chino tradicional.
Un problema de insomnio que tuve se solucionó con infusión de las hojas, sacadas de la sabiduría popular bajo mano. Mano de santo, una maravilla.
La papaver creo que no es legal en España en cultivos particulares (corrección por favor si no es así) no así en cultivos de farmacia que son (o eran) un problema en el sur de España por los asaltos.
Me he agenciado semillas y las tengo en el frigo pendientes, una belleza de planta.


----------



## elmegaduque (21 Oct 2021)

Yo hace muchos años estuve tomando un jarabe para la tos que cuando hacía efecto estando en la cama era como si ésta estuviera flotando en el agua.

Se me había ido la tos y seguía tomándome una cucharada para dormir hasta que se me terminó el frasco.

Con los tiempos que corren hoy día, entiendo a los yonkis.


----------



## daesrd (21 Oct 2021)

Doctor Wax dijo:


> Cuando me hicieron el transplante de medula, me quedé sin defensas y se me hizo una infección jodida en el intestino.
> 
> Ni nolotil, ni Tramadol, cuando me pusieron la bomba de morfina a 18 MG la hora. Puedo decir que fueron cuatro días de absoluto placer.
> 
> ...



Por eso ha sido en toda la historia la medicina mas usada..., y


----------



## Bye Felicia (21 Oct 2021)

Acabo de ver Christiane F. Creo que en esa peli muestran muy bien como funciona la heroína, y que efectos da.


----------



## Bazofius (21 Oct 2021)

Ale, buen viaje tengas.


----------



## Bye Felicia (28 Oct 2021)

daesrd dijo:


> Yo la probé en el año 96 o 97, estábamos en el local de ensayo y yo siempre fui muy curioso, le di cuatro o cinco viajes pa arriba y pa abajo a una plata y recuerdo empezar a vomitar a los 30 segundos. Éso si, después note una sensación muy placentera que me duro horas y horas,y un picorsillo en la cara y la nariz que te gustaba al rascarte. El tipo que la trajo y que vino a vernos ensayar, vino al día siguiente y también le di. Menos mal que ya no vino más y no le volví a ver, porque es muy probable que me hubiese enganchado, el sabor era muy amargo pero el efecto que me dio, después de vomitar, jamás lo he vuelto a sentir con nada, y comprendo perfectamente porque mucha gente se enganchó al jako.* Antonio Escohotado habla de eso en su libro.*
> 
> 
> Por cierto, he probado la coca posteriormente, y no tiene nada que ver, la heroina te da más gusto y además te dura muuucho más.
> ...



Que libro es?


----------



## poppom (28 Oct 2021)

Es la mejor sensación que se puede tener. Por eso solo se recomienda si quieres morir


----------



## daesrd (28 Oct 2021)

Bye Felicia dijo:


> Que libro es?



Antonio Escohotado - Historia general de las drogas.epub








Historia general de las drogas - Antonio Escohotado.pdf







drive.google.com





Si no te deja descargarlos avisa y lo arreglo ;-)


----------



## daesrd (28 Oct 2021)

A mi tampoco me gusta mucho la verdad...


----------



## daesrd (28 Oct 2021)

Si existe, y de buena calidad según creo. Yo la ví en la *deep web* cuendo entre a comprar semillas de amapola, los comentarios eran buenos y me tentó, pero yo paso, la heroína es muy peligrosa, NO te la recomiendo.


----------



## daesrd (28 Oct 2021)

Supongo que el fentanilo es igual de peligroso según vemos lo que ocurra por ahí..Debe de enganchar igual o más..


----------



## Muerte Al Comunismo (28 Oct 2021)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Seguro que te mola.Lo de hacerte yonki... bueno,eso depende de las personas y sus situaciones personales. Pero lo que es cierto,como con todo opiaceo, es que la dosis necesita ser incrementada periodicamente para que los efectos sean los deseados, y la calidad del material va por rachas.
> Si tienes acceso a drogas de farmacia mejor.



El que ha abierto el post disfruta con esa y con todas las drogas, posiblemente debería escribir un libro con sus efectos REALES y el límite de las sobredosis. Anotando su peso e también y formas de absorción aéreas y por la piel.


----------



## arangul00 (28 Oct 2021)

OPIUM


Manual practico sobre el cultivo, cosecha y consumo de la Adormidera, Obtención de Opio y su refinado, fabricar una cuchilla de guerrilla Construcción de una pipa, métodos y preparación de extractos … Este Blog no pretende fomentar el consumo de sustancia alguna sino únicamente informar.




cnburgos.blogspot.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Oct 2021)

*NUEVO VIDEO *

*Analisis de 

<< Laboratorio de Taygeta >>*

*Version "Agencia Cosmica" y diseños "Despejando Enigmas "*

*compatible | complemenatario en gran medida con lo que llevamos visto de otros divulgadores | investigadores privados | *









Vacunas - Informe de Laboratorio de Taygeta - Tecnología No-Humana Transhumanista


En este video se explica a detalle el contenido de "vacunas" para el COVID, el grafeno, y la nanotecnología no humana aplicada en ellas. Este informe es basado en la análisis de laboratorio de Taygeta...




odysee.com











_ • 28 oct 2021 • Buenas tardes! Aqui os dejo el importantissimo video informe de Laboratorio de Taygeta Octubre 2021. El informe es duro y dificil a escuchar, pero tenemos que saber lo que estan tramando los del Cabal para poder oponernos fuertemente a lo que esta pasando. Si la gente no sabe que es lo que les intentan a hacer, seguiran dociles y controlables. Usemos nuestra furia para intentar que a todos llegue esta informacion. Por favor compartir el video por todas partes! Lo intente a editar de forma sencilla y facil a asimilar incluso por los que no creen en temas extraterrestres. Tambien comentar que el informe en algunos puntos es mas medico que en otros, pero si seguis escuchando, os aseguro que hay mucha informacion alli que se entiende muy bien y se capta facilmente. Hasta yo lo entendi casi todo muy bien. Asi que estupendo trabajo el equipo de Toleka, y muchas gracias Aneeka, Senetre, y Dhor K´aa´lel por todo vuestro trabajo! ✨_






ESTA IMAGEN NO ES DE PLEYADES. ES DE DR CAMPRA | QUINTA COLUMNA | ANDALUCIA | ESPAÑA 







https://files.catbox.moe/78w3us.png








El video esta subido directamente a mi canal de

Telegram: https://t.me/agenciacosmicaoficial


Odysee: https://odysee.com/@AgenciaCosmica:1/...


Brighteon: https://www.brighteon.com/876af28d-ef...
​


----------



## Kbkubito (28 Oct 2021)

Muerte Al Comunismo dijo:


> El que ha abierto el post disfruta con esa y con todas las drogas, posiblemente debería escribir un libro con sus efectos REALES y el límite de las sobredosis. Anotando su peso e también y formas de absorción aéreas y por la piel.



_Antonio escotado tiene uno que se llama del café a la morfina que me han hablado muy bien de el._


----------



## Staffordshire (29 Oct 2021)

Me esnifado 8 de suboxone y estoy la mar de agusto


----------



## .AzaleA. (29 Oct 2021)

active2010 dijo:


> Coño, cuanto yonki en burbuja, eso explica muchas cosas.



Eso mismo venía a decir. Yonkis & taraditos mentales.

Pero bueno, si a algún chaval que os lee le sirve para saber donde NO meterse, algo es algo.


----------



## FilibustHero (29 Oct 2021)




----------



## Staffordshire (29 Oct 2021)

Si


----------



## Staffordshire (29 Oct 2021)

Pero la buprenofina en cantidad da un globo bueno, tienes que llevar tres días sin opiaceos en el cuerpo


----------



## Staffordshire (29 Oct 2021)

Y unas birras


----------



## Nothing (29 Oct 2021)

Hay cosas que es mejor no saberlas


----------



## Staffordshire (29 Oct 2021)

Estuve dos años enganchado a la heroína intravenosa


----------



## Staffordshire (29 Oct 2021)

Si


----------



## Staffordshire (29 Oct 2021)

El tramado no he probado como es?


----------



## Staffordshire (29 Oct 2021)

Hoy tengo erte así que un par de tranxilium 50 y cerveza ya que no para de llover


----------



## Staffordshire (29 Oct 2021)

Me pasaron al suboxone,ahora estoy con la dosis mínima,pero no me las tomo y cuando tengo bastantes me hago un homenaje,ya que tengo que ir a salud mental a diario a por tranxilium olanzapina gabapentina reagila y suboxone


----------



## Staffordshire (29 Oct 2021)

Y el gusto que da rascarse


----------



## circus maximus (29 Oct 2021)

active2010 dijo:


> Coño, cuanto yonki en burbuja, eso explica muchas cosas.



A mi los que de verdad me dan miedo,son los nuevos yonkis que se inyectan lo que les dicen las autoridades sanitarias

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Staffordshire (29 Oct 2021)

Me chutaba dos micras de heroina mezclada con coca todos los días,llevo sin el hábito dos años y medio


----------



## active2010 (29 Oct 2021)

circus maximus dijo:


> A mi los que de verdad me dan miedo,son los nuevos yonkis que se inyectan lo que les dicen las autoridades sanitarias
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk



2 pinchazos que ni te enteras... pero vosotros no podéis vivir sin vuestra droga diaria de miedo, odio y una supuesta dictadura, el caldo de cultivo virtual para pasaros todo el día llorando e insultando en un foro Paco random.

Patético es poco.


----------



## Staffordshire (29 Oct 2021)

La coca es fácil saber si es buena,solo tienes que cocinarla con amoniaco,pero eso pa fumar


----------



## Staffordshire (29 Oct 2021)

O simplemente con agua,se diluye,si queda el agua turbia en la cuchara no te la chutes


----------



## daesrd (29 Oct 2021)

arangul00 dijo:


> OPIUM
> 
> 
> Manual practico sobre el cultivo, cosecha y consumo de la Adormidera, Obtención de Opio y su refinado, fabricar una cuchilla de guerrilla Construcción de una pipa, métodos y preparación de extractos … Este Blog no pretende fomentar el consumo de sustancia alguna sino únicamente informar.
> ...



Eso web parece bastante


Camilo José Cela dijo:


> Hablo por experiencia propia, como todo opiáceo en las primeras tomas se siente disconfort y tendencia al vómito. Las siguientes administraciones suponen una elevación de la actividad intelectual y una mayor predisposición al trabajo y a la creación. Al contrario de lo que el vulgo puede creer no son un mero hipnótico como el Rohipnol sino que inducen , cuando el efecto inicialmente eufórico se va pasando, una suave laxitud que no es sueño profundo sino una especie de twilight zone. La heroína y los opiáceos no son esas drogas que te convierten automaticamente en un yonki adicto y tirado como se suele creer. Se puede usar on and off durante mucho tiempo y compatibilizarlo con una vida absolutamente normal.



Es posible que tengas razón, yo confieso un desagradable suceso que me pasó. En mis tiempos de rockero, estuve en varios grupos de pop rock ensayando en establecimientos donde había muchos locales en alquiler, conocíamos a un buen colega, bastante creativo y que aportaba muy buenos temas. El colega fumaba chinos, eso lo sabíamos, pero se controlaba. Pasaron como 7u 8 años y lo volví a ver un día caminando, pare el coche y lo subí, por lo visto iva a pillar, pero no jaco sino cocaina base, crack vamos, me dijo que desde hacía un tiempo solo tomaba eso, y que se pulía todo lo que le ganaba. La verdad es que estaba bastante demacrado, parecía otro. Pues bien, al cabo de un par de años me enteré que se había tirado desde su ventana en un octavo piso. Se había suicidado. Me dejó en flipado cuando me enteré. Era un gran artista, sus canciones eran buenísimas, si queréis os pongo una que yo mismo grabe con el ordenador basándome en lo que el tenía grabado en el local, una cinta cassette que me prestó su madre para que la digitalizara. Fue mi homenaje hacia el.


----------



## cortoplacista (29 Oct 2021)

Ganas de hacerle un puente a un R5


----------



## jesus88 (29 Oct 2021)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> en palabras de un yonki que le pregunte:
> 
> "Es como llegar a casa despues de un dia muy largo ,duro, y frio de trabajo. Sentarte en el sillón mas cómodo del mundo con la chimenea encendida. Te envuelve el calor y el bienestar, sientes que todo esta en paz y no necesitas nada por que esta todo muy bien, es como la sensacion de paz de despues de eyacular multiplicada por 100"



y sabiendo que es superadictiva y que acaba destruyendo tu organismo, para que la prueban?


----------



## daesrd (29 Oct 2021)

Yo recuerdo que pensaba cuando era adolescente que el efecto de pincharse eso debía ser parecido a un orgasmo por que se mostraban unas caritas de felicidad en las películas mientras se chutaban que la ostia..


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (29 Oct 2021)

Para saberlo… esta es tu pelicula


----------



## Ederto (29 Oct 2021)

daesrd dijo:


> Yo recuerdo que pensaba cuando era adolescente que el efecto de pincharse eso debía ser parecido a un orgasmo por que se mostraban unas caritas de felicidad en las películas mientras se chutaban que la ostia..



No se parece a un orgasmo, más bien se parece a después, cuando te quedas roto.


----------



## Supermanises (29 Oct 2021)

los opis son complejos. Y ai para aburrirse. Desde cosas de cienciaficcion farmaceuticas que casi no parecen opiaceos como la oxicodona, cosas de adolescentes como la codeina a cosas tradicionales milenarias como el latex de amapola.

Resumiendo, tiene un fondo complicado, y para poder consumirlos tienes que ir precavido sobre su naturaleza ya que la reina blanca gusta de esclavizar almas deviles.

El efecto ....es interesante, un analgesico, relajante muscular, medio orinogeno, antidepresivo, dosis altas pierdes el equilibrio y dan unos vertigos horribles, eso es una de sus complejidades. Que para pillarte un ciego tienes que hacer cayo, me explico, no renta al principio porque una dosis placentera viene acompañada de que casi no puedes ni moverte porque te mareas y potas. Al tiempo se usarlos esto queda bajo control.

El punto estrella de los opiaceos, es la duermevela que se le llama, un estado de super relajacion, en el que entras y sale de los sueños, como un limbo entre el sueño y la vigilia...Donde se dan alucinaciones, pero mas orinogenas que psicodelicas...

Es un tema delicado su uso cronico por el SAO y porque no es toxico pero si manipula tu cuerpo extrañamente. Recomiendo el libro de thomas quency confesiones de un bebedor de opio ingles para hacerte una idea de que conlleva el uso cronico...

No recomiendo prolongar el consumo mas de tres dias... y pegarse un trip con el estomago vacio. Ya que a mi personalmente me detiene la digestion, y acaba saliendo por donde entro...

Personalmente los opiaceos los veo, como que son para ir al cero, al vacio, cuando quieres empezar algo nuevo, cambiar de aires, poner punto y final y empezar a escribir otro libro, porque te llevan a un vacio o una nada, callada, calmada, de bienestar y tranquilidad total, en la que puedes abandonar tu zona de confort, para arrancar en otra direccion. Al menos yo, lo enfoco asi, si no es simplemente para estar de fiesta modo dandy....

Para la fiesta tiene su aquel porque vas to señoret, se te pone la voz grave, estas tranquilo, pachon y vas como follao por la vida, tiene su rollo...Si no sale del findesemana no tiene porque suponer un problema , pero la gente a menudo se enrreda con la reina y acaban fregandole los suelos forever... complicao salir de ese palacio si entras a servir... no es una droga en plan amigable rollo la mariguana o las setas... si entras de adolescente igual te arruina la vida...

Aunque un colega me dio un secreto para salir del palacio por tu polla. Y se llama metanfetamina. Si querdas enrredado en el SAO, coges y te pasas una semana o dos ciego de meth y asi saltas el SAO por encima, eso si igual es una semana sin dormir a golpe de diazepan , osea es una salvajada que te puede llevar de guatemala a guatepeor...pero es una forma...


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (29 Oct 2021)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Es mejor cogerle mórficos a la abuela y masticarlos o purificarlos. Adolonta, Oxicodona, Hidromorfona, Morfina, Fentanilo...
> 
> Dan un viaje muy parecido, solo que dilatado en el tiempo. Te puedes quedar 1 hora mirando el techo. Dan un bienestar intenso, con su calorcito y el mareíllo típico que te hace cerrar los ojos. Pinchado, son 8 segundos de éxtasis.
> 
> O mejor aún, no jugar a nada de esto. El riesgo no merece la pena. Te haces una paja, que también flipas y es salud.



¿solo ocho segundos? ¿ Y entonces te levantas y te pones a fregar los platos?

Una vez me compré y bebí de un trago un frasco de codeisan que me había recomendado un hejperto de internec, nada, una puta mierda dulzona, diez euros o lo que fuera pa ná.

Si hubiera fumaderos de opio me daría una vuelta por uno.


----------



## singladura (29 Oct 2021)

Guerras del Opio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Resumiendo: el amigo ingles (reina victoria la abuelita de todas las testas coronadas a las que legó una hemofilia que sus padres oficiales no tenían) vendía opio producido por el moro para él a China inundando el mercado e intoxicando esa sociedad para sacar ventaja comercial en sus negociaciones con el emperador- La dependencia es muy persuasiva. Así cualquiera arma un imperio!

Ese tipo de guerras de droga no son nuevas y en ellas se inspira todo el género zombi de la cultura actual

Personalmente tenía una operación delicada y motivos para preocuparme por el futuro de mi familia, eso me generaba estrés y una angustia que fijo me iba a pasar factura física, y en la espera para entrar al quirófano coincidí con una enfermera antigua conocida pero que me alarmó por su deterioro físico. Ni corta ni perezosa se acercó con un inyectable y lo chutó directamente al tubo del catéter de mi vía. Me invadió una paz increíble, igual que después de desahogo sexual. Recordé que me enseñaron que las drogas ayudaban con las preocupaciones y yo sólo pensaba... "bien, ahora no sufro la preocupación que me hacía sufrir físicamente ha desaparecido pero es real. Este estado no lo es, es sólo un truco y lo que me contaron de las drogas era verdad"


----------



## Staffordshire (29 Oct 2021)

Joder me acabo de despertar después de dos tranxilium 50 y tres litronas


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (30 Oct 2021)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> ¿solo ocho segundos? ¿ Y entonces te levantas y te pones a fregar los platos?



Te quedas dormido en la siesta de la felicidad eterna.


----------



## skan (30 Oct 2021)

Sientes unos minutos de placer y luego varios días de asco y agobio.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (30 Oct 2021)

Estais_avisados dijo:


> *Pues parecido a la morfina, paz y tranquilidad, lo contrario a la coca, por eso en los 80 y 90 la gente que volvía de fiesta se pillaba unas micras para poder dormir bien, lo que pasó después es historia moderna, yo sigo confiando en mi lorazepam de toda la vida, seguro que si la pruebo me mola y me hago yonki...*



La de tú avatar es Anyels Barselo poseída?


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (30 Oct 2021)

daesrd dijo:


> En realidad hasta bien entrado el siglo XX, la heroína, y sobre todo *el opio* se compraba habitualmente en las boticas a bajo precio, se tomaba por vía oral mezclada con vino de Málaga y se llamaba *laúdano*. Se usaba mucho para la tos, el resfriado, la ansiedad, y otras dolencias fisicas y psicológicas.
> 
> La amapola real o adormidera, (_Papaver somniferum_) ha sido la planta medicinal más usada de todos los tiempos. Sólo hace falta molestarse en investigar para saberlo. Fueron los magnates parásitos americanos los que, a principios del siglo XX, vieron un gran negocio prohibiéndola, y empezaron a manipular las leyes, la opinión pública, y el propio producto, subiéndole el precio al estar prohibido, y haciéndolo más adictivo para, cómo buenos parásitos, alimentarse del huésped sin que éste se dé cuenta siquiera. El huésped incluso llega a creer que el parásito es bueno y que hay que dejarlo que siga haciendo de las suyas..
> 
> ...




Un compañero de trabajo nos contaba que su abuela les daba para el dolor de muelas una infusión de adormidera, tenían que mantener el líquido en la zona de la muela que dolía y no tragarlo nunca, la abuela vigilaba que lo escupiesen.


----------



## vico (30 Oct 2021)

Pues yo estoy enganchado al dolor que me provoca el deporte. No hay ninguna droga comparable al dolor que se siente durante una carrera de 50 km por montaña y el placer de echar un polvo dentro de las dos horas siguientes a la llegada a meta.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (30 Oct 2021)

kicorv dijo:


> Eso es ley universal. Créeme: si algo te hace despreocuparte, al día siguiente o cuando ese algo desaparezca, estarás más preocupado que de costumbre. Incluso la felicidad es así. La gente dice buscarla, sin darse cuenta de que la vida es sólo una gráfica donde la felicidad sube y baja constantemente, pero cada vez menos cuanto más viejo te haces, hasta que la línea se vuelve plana, es decir, mueres. Curiosamente igual que los electrocardiogramas.



Sume "la culpa" católica.


----------



## Estais_avisados (30 Oct 2021)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> La de tú avatar es Anyels Barselo poseída?



no jajajaj


----------



## lowfour (15 Nov 2021)

Yo la oxicodona esa de los cojones, a la que están enganchados los yankis.... toneladas me dieron tras una operación de hombro, y era lo que decía uno de los primeros foreros... estaba acojonado de que mi cuerpo se le olvidaba respirar. Y te cuesta, tienes una cierta depresión respiratoria, al menos en mi caso. HORROSO. Eso si, se duerme bien, y se ve la realidad como con un glow así muy romántico, las luces hacen un glow interesante. Luego te deja con estreñimiento. 

Ah! Y te quedas mediomoñeco en el sitio, así como estas dos.



Es un infierno, no se como a la gente le puede gustar eso.


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Nov 2021)

Yo el sábado compre una micra,por los viejos tiempos y tal


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Nov 2021)

Ahora tomo suboxone, pero no me lo tomo y tampoco paso pavos


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Nov 2021)

Puedes fumar también, yo la uso intravenosa


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Nov 2021)

El suboxone me lo Dan en salud mental a diario,me los voy guardando y cuando tengo unas siete pastillas me las esnifo con un par de cervezas, da un globo bueno y picores como la heroina


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Nov 2021)

Kbkubito dijo:


> _Antonio *Escohotado* tiene uno que se llama del café a la morfina que me han hablado muy bien de el._



Ne descohono contigo.


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Nov 2021)

Si


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Nov 2021)

PROSPECTO SUBOXONE 8 MG/2 MG COMPRIMIDOS SUBLINGUALES


----------



## Kbkubito (16 Nov 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Ne descohono contigo.



*Ne *alegro.


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Nov 2021)

No,me tomo siete y no,mi psiquiatra no lo sabe se piensa que me lo tomo a diario.pero después de dos años con metadona me recetaron suboxone, probé a no tomar un día y vi que ni pavo ni hostias,así que las uso recreativamente,aparte voy a mear cada mes a salud mental. Daré positivo en heroina en el próximo examen, pero me la suda con 40 años que tengo....ya ni fumo porros y he vuelto a trabajar


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Nov 2021)

Perdón pensaba que 14 pastillas leí mal ,si me tomo 14 mg.


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Nov 2021)

Más un tranxilium 50


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Nov 2021)

Me cae una bronca sin más,y sigo con las pautas pastillas


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## Staffordshire (17 Nov 2021)

Mañana me pegaré un homenaje,que el viernes tengo fiesta


----------



## Merluzo (21 Nov 2021)

Hormigueo y sudores fríos, al igual que cuando te llega una inesperada carta de la agencia tributaria.


----------



## daesrd (21 Nov 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Yo el sábado compre una micra,por los viejos tiempos y tal



Ufff cuidado..


----------



## Staffordshire (22 Nov 2021)

daesrd dijo:


> Ufff cuidado..



Ya he vuelto con la buprenofina, no es lo mismo, pero con alcohol me quedo frito


----------



## Staffordshire (22 Nov 2021)

daesrd dijo:


> Ufff cuidado..



La buprenofina no me atrevo a chutarmela


----------



## imaginARIO (22 Nov 2021)




----------



## Staffordshire (22 Nov 2021)

Fumada es como más puedes consumir de una sentada


----------



## daesrd (22 Nov 2021)

Primera noticia...


----------



## Staffordshire (22 Nov 2021)

daesrd dijo:


> Primera noticia...



Yo tampoco lo había oído nunca,antes te quedas dormido


----------



## daesrd (22 Nov 2021)

Es lo que pasa, cuando absurdamente o para beneficio de los que prohíben, se le niega un producto que desde hace milenios ha usado la humanidad. 
Que se crean mafias ilegales..


----------



## Staffordshire (22 Nov 2021)

Que va,me bebo dos cervezas y punto


----------



## Staffordshire (22 Nov 2021)

Yo en Pamplona al que le compro el jaco ,no es gitano


----------



## daesrd (22 Nov 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


>



La verdad es que canciones como ésa hicieron mucho daño a la juventud imberbe de aquella época...
Lo bueno estaba por la vena...

Programación preliminar para las vacunas y medicamentos varios??
Perder el miedo a inyectarse cosas...?


----------



## Camilo José Cela (22 Nov 2021)

Es de las mejores drogas para la actividad intelectual , el trabajo y el estudio.La cuestión es dónde encontrar heroína de calidad aceptable.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (22 Nov 2021)

El progre y multiculturalista andressolo nos cuenta,


----------



## Camilo José Cela (22 Nov 2021)

El recientemente fallecido Escohotado en su obra "Aprendiendo de las drogas" hablaba del efecto paradójico de los opiáceos, promoviendo la actividad vía liberación de la propia idiosincrasia individual. Coleridge, un literato inglés de la era victoriana en su "Confesiones de un comedor de opio" también lo menciona.


----------



## Staffordshire (22 Nov 2021)

No puedo colega,tengo una hija y parienta más trabajo,ven a Pamplona y te enseño


----------



## Camilo José Cela (22 Nov 2021)

Coño, es verdad, no sé, por qué me ha salido Coleridge.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (22 Nov 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Esto lo preguntas porque es el cumpleaños del P$oe, sí?
> 
> porque en los 80s inundaron todo el país con esta mierda, muchos jovenes murieron y a los demás los remataron con el sida



Se murió la gente que ya era lumpen. ¿O es que acaso te crees que sin heroína el torete hubiera llegado a ser premio nobel de física?

Las drogas no enganchan, solo se enganchan los débiles mentales y los que tienen problemas en la cabeza.


----------



## jm666 (22 Nov 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Se murió la gente que ya era lumpen. ¿O es que acaso te crees que sin heroína el torete hubiera llegado a ser premio nobel de física?
> 
> Las drogas no enganchan, solo se enganchan los débiles mentales y los que tienen problemas en la cabeza.



claro como con las vacunas ahora, o te piensas que los viejos van a ir a la Luna o algo asín?, serás gilipollas...


----------



## Camilo José Cela (22 Nov 2021)

Pues sí, ahora estaba mirando sobre este Coleridge y era opiómano inveterado.


----------



## StolenInnocence (22 Nov 2021)

Nunca me meti, afortunadamente en mi circulo de colegas no rulaba. De lo demás casi de todo (lo que había en los 80), me quedo con los tripis (como experiencia). Eso si viendo la cara de John Tavolta en Pulp Fiction y lo de Trasnpoting debe ser la pera.


----------



## Pleonasmo (22 Nov 2021)

Empieza a sonar esta cancion de fondo en plan 'final boss'


----------



## Staffordshire (22 Nov 2021)

Yo también tengo perro


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (22 Nov 2021)

Hay gente pija tambien que es lumpen y esta de la olla


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Nov 2021)

Aspirando por la napia.


----------



## Staffordshire (22 Nov 2021)

Antes de meterme a salud mental me chutaba coca y heroina mezcladas y es el paraíso, primero te sube la coca y luego la heroina


----------



## Staffordshire (22 Nov 2021)

Desde que nació mi cría me chutado 4 veces contadas ,de vez en cuando suboxone con algo de alcohol y nada más,bastantes mierdas me recetan,olanzapina,tranxilium 50,gabapentina y suboxone.por eso no me vacuno,bastantes cosas tomo.


----------



## Staffordshire (22 Nov 2021)

En trainspotting calientan el jaco y no es así,no hace falta calentar,se mezcla con un cítrico y agua para que se disuelva


----------



## Staffordshire (22 Nov 2021)

Pero no te aconsejo chutarte,por diez euros al día estas cubierto con una micra


----------



## Staffordshire (22 Nov 2021)

Para disolverá yo uso limon o un gasificación,el tigre es la marca,es para hacer gaseosa en casa


----------



## Staffordshire (22 Nov 2021)

__





Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de https://eltigre.es/admeltigre/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/Gasificante-y-gaseosa-endulzada-El-Tigre-paquete.jpg






images.app.goo.gl


----------



## Clavisto (22 Nov 2021)

"Si hay algo mejor, Dios se lo guardó para él" (Jimmy Page, años 70)


----------



## Staffordshire (22 Nov 2021)

A mi me dio una sobredosis de jaco hace dos años,te llevan a urgencias y te pinchan Naloxona


----------



## Staffordshire (22 Nov 2021)

En las farmacias venden kits,que viene, una jeringuilla, agua,y una cazuelita para la mezcla,por lo menos en Navarra


----------



## Staffordshire (22 Nov 2021)

Por eso ando con cuidado,aparte de las broncas que he tenido con mi mujer


----------



## Pleonasmo (22 Nov 2021)

Hablaba del genero, no de esa pelicula hombre...ademas creo que es evidente que va sobre la epoca, los 80.


----------



## midelburgo (23 Nov 2021)

No interesa ahora.
Las drogas hackean los sistemas neurotransmisor-receptor del cerebro. Naturalmente el cuerpo intentara recuperar el equilibrio, ante el exceso de neurotransmisor (dronja) disminuyendo la cantidad de receptores. Pero el cerebro tiene sus propios sistemas de opiaceos para producir placer o felicidad y si has destruido el equilibrio te puedes encontrar con que nada te produce ya placer o felicidad. Aparte de los monazos, puede llevar años de abstinencia volver a que el sistema funcione.

Eso si, llegados a los 90 años, ya sera hora de probarlo todo.


----------



## Staffordshire (23 Nov 2021)

Aviso de redirección


La cazuela es lo blanco de la derecha


----------



## daesrd (23 Nov 2021)

Yo estoy en contra de usar la amapola real y sucedáneos por la vena amigo cafrestan2. Pienso que esa fué una estrategía de los parásitos controladores para matar varios pájaros de un tiro, como suelen hacer...

Luego la música y tal tiene que ser interesante y pegadiza, como la música del flautista de Hamelin ;-)


----------



## daesrd (23 Nov 2021)

No se hizo la miel para los cerdos...


----------



## Camilo José Cela (23 Nov 2021)

A modo de homenaje al gran maestro Escohotado esta tarde me he administrado pasta de opio vía oral que tenía en la nevera. Por siempre Escota.

Cuando me pongo de opio me da por la dark wave.


----------



## daesrd (23 Nov 2021)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> A modo de homenaje al gran maestro Escohotado esta tarde me he administrado pasta de opio vía oral que tenía en la nevera. Por siempre Escota.
> 
> Cuando me pongo de opio me da por la dark wave.



Bravo!, y como lo has conseguido? Deep web?


----------



## Camilo José Cela (23 Nov 2021)

No he probado nunca vía anal, pero me da respeto porque creo que puede haber mucha absorción ahí, Será cuestión de ir probando con microdosis.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (23 Nov 2021)

daesrd dijo:


> Bravo!, y como lo has conseguido? Deep web?



Es de elaboración casera, este año en primavera recolecté cientos de poppys y mediante cocción / reducción acaba saliendo una pasta gomosa que es basicamente opio. El método de cocción es el que primero emplean las empresas farmacéuticas para conseguir los subproductos y luego ya de ahí los refinan.


----------



## capitan anchoa (23 Nov 2021)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Escuché comentar a expertos en adicciones que la heroina hace que el cerebro "invierta" el orden de preferencias en tus necesidades.
> El comer, beber,higiene ,etc....pasan a la parte baja del ranking o pirámide y en todo lo alto se coloca la heroina, así de poderosa es.



Efectivamente, por eso siempre los yonkis que veiamos en los 80-90 tenían esa pinta, se la suda todo, lavarse, ducharse, comer, etc... al adicto sólo le interesa su dosis y todo lo demás es accesorio.


----------



## daesrd (23 Nov 2021)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> Es de elaboración casera, este año en primavera recolecté cientos de poppys y mediante cocción / reducción acaba saliendo una pasta gomosa que es basicamente opio. El método de cocción es el que primero emplean las empresas farmacéuticas para conseguir los subproductos y luego ya de ahí los refinan.



Ajá..,yo vi un video en youtube donde un tipo lo hace con una olla grande cociendo las cabezas, no se si lo has visto.
Que suerte de poder plantar amapolas y recolectar el opio. 

Otra cosa, yo he sembrado en una maceta de esas alargadas varias semillas hace 1 mes y no han salido nada, cuando hay que plantarlas??


----------



## Drogoprofe (23 Nov 2021)

Has visto trainspoting?


----------



## daesrd (23 Nov 2021)

Yo lo vi ayer, llevan varios dias con esa cantinela del fentanilo en vena. Algo traman...


----------



## daesrd (23 Nov 2021)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Has visto trainspoting?



Hace mas de 15 años...no me sorprendió, como todo lo que sale de los mass mierda está sesgado...


----------



## daesrd (23 Nov 2021)

No creo que sea eso exactamente, sino porqué le darían tanta publicidad??
Me inclino más a lo contrario, los opiaceos bien usados, (como el opio del amigo Camilo José Cela), _*pudieran*_ ser afectivos contra ese veneno que llaman vacuna. Así asustan a la población hablando de opiaceos y NO dicen nada de que la mayoría de los que aparecen se INYECTAN OPIOIDES, es decir, opiáceos sintéticos tipo fentanilo y otros igual o más peligrosos, sobre todo inyectados...


----------



## daesrd (23 Nov 2021)

Si, pero la inmensa mayoría de españolitos no sabe de eso de la misa la media, y son fáciles de manipular poniéndoles un pequeño video de unos zarrapastrosos cogiendo colillas del suelo y mirando al infinito...
Esas imágenes son muy potentes para el ciudadano medio...


----------



## daesrd (23 Nov 2021)

Por cierto, y el tipo que abrió el hilo??, nunca más se supo...


----------



## Don Meliton (23 Nov 2021)

Pues mira

No tengo problemas con la heroina. Solo la he probado dos veces. UIna fue opio, y el pedo fue bastante placentero. Otra vez fumada, con una puta, fumamos heroina y base de farlopa. Y el pedo de la ultima dejaba al de la heroina como fumar mentolaos.

Para bajar el pedo puede estar bien. Como modo de ponerse, la base es mil veces mas placentera, y peligrosa.


----------



## Don Meliton (23 Nov 2021)

daesrd dijo:


> No creo que sea eso exactamente, sino porqué le darían tanta publicidad??
> Me inclino más a lo contrario, los opiaceos bien usados, (como el opio del amigo Camilo José Cela), _*pudieran*_ ser afectivos contra ese veneno que llaman vacuna. Así asustan a la población hablando de opiaceos y NO dicen nada de que la mayoría de los que aparecen se INYECTAN OPIOIDES, es decir, opiáceos sintéticos tipo fentanilo y otros igual o más peligrosos, sobre todo inyectados...



Sobra poblacion blanca. Vi un skit de Chapelle, da en el blanco.


----------



## Don Meliton (23 Nov 2021)

No la metanfetamia es un pedo mucho mas brutal. Si el pedo de farlopa te dura 20 minutos el de meth dura horas y cuando te metes meth parece que tienes en la cabeza un carro tirado por tigres. El pedo de farlopa es mucho mas sutil y mas sensual. Para hacerse una idea, mira Breaking Bad, la reaccion de Tuco Salamanca o Beaver despues de meterse un tiro de meta es bastante realista.

Vete de putas o a cualquier poblao chavolista y la encontraras. Me refiero a base, meth en Espanya nunca la he encontrado... pero en Asia en cualquier sitio.


----------



## Don Meliton (23 Nov 2021)

Yo tampoco la he fumado, solo me he metido rayas. No me quiero ni imaginar lo que debe ser fumada.


----------



## daesrd (23 Nov 2021)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Pues mira
> 
> No tengo problemas con la heroina. Solo la he probado dos veces. UIna fue opio, y el pedo fue bastante placentero. Otra vez fumada, con una puta, fumamos heroina y base de farlopa. Y el pedo de la ultima dejaba al de la heroina como fumar mentolaos.
> 
> Para bajar el pedo puede estar bien. Como modo de ponerse, la base es mil veces mas placentera, y peligrosa.



No entiendo, la última cual fué, la que te fumaste con la puta mezclándola con crack??


----------



## Don Meliton (24 Nov 2021)

daesrd dijo:


> No entiendo, la última cual fué, la que te fumaste con la puta mezclándola con crack??



Alternando, pipa de crack, pipa de heroina.


----------



## daesrd (24 Nov 2021)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Alternando, pipa de crack, pipa de heroina.



Ok el crack es mucho más peor que la heroina fumada...


----------



## daesrd (24 Nov 2021)

Por cierto, no quiero dejar pasar el sentir públicamente mi pesar por la reciente muerte del *profesor Escohotado*. No comparto todos sus postulados, pero en el tema de las sustancias psicoactivas estoy bastante de acuerdo en general. 
Descanse en paz y tenga una buena reencarnación..


----------



## daesrd (24 Nov 2021)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Sobra poblacion blanca. Vi un skit de Chapelle, da en el blanco.



Eso confirma mi tesis..
De todos modos, el abuso de cualquier sustancia, ya sea whisky o hamburguesas, puede llevar a las personas a la indignidad, y NO está bien mofarse de eso, forma parte de la hipocresía de ésta sociedad podrida...


----------



## Fili Man (24 Nov 2021)

Ya otras veces le he recomendado lo psicodelicos cafrestras.
Ntshe desia (o lo dijo otro,yo ke se) que si te asomas al abismo el abismo se asomara a ti.
Se que ha tenido experiencias horribles en su infancia y que la vida no ha sido facil para usted.
Pero en el 5-meo-dmt o en el dmt encontrara respuestas alivio y consuelo sin tener que seguir presensiando lo que tanto tiempo lleva.
Hasta el rabo todo es toro
nunca es tarde

dios lo bendiga y lo premie
mis mejores deseos


----------



## Xan Solo (24 Nov 2021)

LA HEROÍNA ES UNA DROGA TREMENDAMENTE ADICTIVA, JODER!

*HAY QUE SER MUY IMBÉCILES O MUY HIJOS DE PUTA PARA HACERLE PUBLICIDAD!*

REALMENTE LO QUE QUERÉIS ES QUE CIERREN BURBUJA, VERDAD??????


----------



## Pajirri (24 Nov 2021)

follar, comer y cagar, son vicios sanos.

lo demas es para mariconas solitarias.


----------



## daesrd (24 Nov 2021)

Pajirri dijo:


> follar, comer y cagar, son vicios sanos.
> 
> lo demas es para mariconas solitarias.



Te ha faltado mear...


----------



## Staffordshire (24 Nov 2021)

Pajirri dijo:


> follar, comer y cagar, son vicios sanos.
> 
> lo demas es para mariconas solitarias.



Pues si,después de varios años de adicción a la heroina ahora disfruto de los pequeños placeres de la vida.saludos


----------



## Staffordshire (24 Nov 2021)

Pajirri dijo:


> follar, comer y cagar, son vicios sanos.
> 
> lo demas es para mariconas solitarias.



Y estoy deseando que me quiten la buprenofina de una vez,porque hago mal uso de ella


----------



## Pajirri (25 Nov 2021)

daesrd dijo:


> Te ha faltado mear...



va incluido en el cagar pueh


----------



## Mora (25 Nov 2021)

Si cambias el titulo del hilo a psiconautas pues como que quedara mejor visto aunque se hable de lo mismo ademas se amplia la charla a mas sustancias interesantes.Aunque a mi me parece bien tal como esta.

Es seguro que el opio, cocaina , dmt etc… bien usado puede ayudar a mucha gente con problemas emocionales y mentales eso si controlado y usado correctamante.
Su prohibicion , abuso politico, economico asi como social pues como que las han condenado quitando esta oprotunidad de tratamiento a mucha gente que las necesita.
Hay gente que disfruta sus aspectos positivos pero son gente muy potente intelectual y emocionalmente que las usa como introspección,exploracion ,ayuda etc… pero la gran mayoria de las personas la usarian de forma ludica ,compulsiva y destructiva por lo que no podrian sin un siguimiento y control usarlas de forma positiva.
Es complejo el tema.


----------



## Fili Man (25 Nov 2021)

La verdad que es un reinicio.
Salta a la vista que eres un adicto asi que me saltare los formalismos.
Compra 5-meo-dmt aunque te mandaran lo que les salga del nabo,asi son los holandeses.
Pero vaporiza la substancia.
Busca la amnesia.
Se va el dolor.
Literal.


----------



## Fili Man (25 Nov 2021)

Es usted un hombre educado e inteligente asi que me saltare los formalimos.
Vaporice y no se resista.
Rompera su Ego,separara su espiritu.
Quebrara su forma y se conocera a si mismo.
Reflexionara,interiorizara lo experienciable.
No,no es la morfina que te duerme.
El 5-meo-dmt le despierta interiormente,rompe la fuerza de sus cadenas y vislumbra claridad.
No es adictiva y su cuerpo segrega una substancia natural que la inhibe por eso dura tan poco.
Equilibrara su Shi y le mostrara su Tao suavizando su Dharmma.

hasta el ultimo suspiro hay tiempo.
Suerte.


----------



## Staffordshire (26 Nov 2021)

Yo hoy me dado otro homenaje ya que la parienta y la cría se han ido a casa de mis suegros,una micra de heroina ,un tranxilium 50 una gabapentina y una olanzapina ,he recogido la chuta para que mi mujer no la vea al volver.me metido dos picos de 0,3 en la jeringuilla y aquí estoy en el sofá sudando y rascándome,he encontrado un truco para que en los análisis de orina dar negativo. Beber mucha agua,unos tres litros el día anterior a la prueba.
Voy a bajar a por una litrona y dar un pequeño paseo con la perra.


----------



## Staffordshire (26 Nov 2021)

Estoy hasta los huevos de ir a salud mental, si ya no estoy enganchado ,este mes se me a ido un poco de las manos pero ya no sufro síndromes de abstinencia. Que es una situación muy desagradable. Una vez mi mujer me encerró en casa e intenté romper la puerta del mono que llevaba, me dejó encerrado con dos putos tranxilium que no llevan nada de opiaceos


----------



## Staffordshire (26 Nov 2021)




----------



## valensalome (26 Nov 2021)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> El progre y multiculturalista andressolo nos cuenta,



hay uno muy bueno también llamado mariano acosta


----------



## Staffordshire (27 Nov 2021)

Pero hoy no me voy a meter


----------



## Staffordshire (27 Nov 2021)

Una litrona caerá a la tarde,que está lloviendo mucho en Pamplona


----------



## CliffUnger2 (27 Nov 2021)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> El progre y multiculturalista andressolo nos cuenta,



No entiendo cómo YouTube no elimina este tipo de videos.

A ver dentro de un año que tal le va al tipo este.


----------



## Barruno (27 Nov 2021)

Según la pelicula Trainspotting, ésto es la heroina:


----------



## Staffordshire (28 Nov 2021)

A mi hoy me toca ciego de suboxone y un par de litronas,viendo nevar


----------



## Staffordshire (28 Nov 2021)

Nevada en Pamplona-Iruña


----------



## frankie83 (28 Nov 2021)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> A modo de homenaje al gran maestro Escohotado esta tarde me he administrado pasta de opio vía oral que tenía en la nevera. Por siempre Escota.
> 
> Cuando me pongo de opio me da por la dark wave.



Léete, de baudelaire, una perla.. 
los paraísos artificiales


----------



## Elbrujo (28 Nov 2021)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> en palabras de un yonki que le pregunte:
> 
> "Es como llegar a casa despues de un dia muy largo ,duro, y frio de trabajo. Sentarte en el sillón mas cómodo del mundo con la chimenea encendida. Te envuelve el calor y el bienestar, sientes que todo esta en paz y no necesitas nada por que esta todo muy bien, es como la sensacion de paz de despues de eyacular multiplicada por 100"



Joder da ganas de pillar me cago en la puta


----------



## jaimitoabogado (28 Nov 2021)

Yo no se , pero mi tío me dijo que si se te muere el hijo , o es el fin del mundo o cualquier cosa horrible que imagines si te metes un chute esos problemas dejan de existir mientras tienes el efecto ,es la paz del alma .


----------



## jaimitoabogado (28 Nov 2021)

Imagino que te metiste una raya pensando que era farlopa y te dio una sobredosis .


----------



## Staffordshire (29 Nov 2021)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Imagino que te metiste una raya pensando que era farlopa y te dio una sobredosis .



La heroina que hay aquí es marrón,nunca he visto blanca.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (29 Nov 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> La heroina que hay aquí es marrón,nunca he visto blanca.



La hay Blanca y en polvo


----------



## Sk666 (29 Nov 2021)

Si viviésemos en un país libre la podrías comprar en la farmacia, pero hay que hacer el cuento que la policía trabaja y mira por tu libertad, va a sitios muy peligrosos a cachear a yonkies y meter camellitos en la cárcel todo muy legitimo. Ellos te dicen que vacunas y drogas son buenas y malas, sigan remando y chupando pollas a todos los políticos


----------



## Staffordshire (29 Nov 2021)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> La hay Blanca y en polvo



Claro que la hay,pero como consumidor, desde hace 10 años,en España nunca la vi,y he comprado en vitoria, Madrid y Pamplona


----------



## Staffordshire (29 Nov 2021)

No se,a mi en Madrid me apañaron unos conocidos,y aquí en Pamplona vende un chaval al lado de mi casa y otro en etxabakoitz


----------



## Staffordshire (29 Nov 2021)

No conoces a nadie que consuma?


----------



## Staffordshire (29 Nov 2021)




----------



## Gorkako (29 Nov 2021)

heroina diablo vestido de angel
yo busco en ti sin saberlo
lo que tu solo puedes darme...


----------



## Staffordshire (29 Nov 2021)

Yo igual,me chutado hasta speed de joven


----------



## Staffordshire (29 Nov 2021)

Porque es barato


----------



## wwknude (29 Nov 2021)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> en palabras de un yonki que le pregunte:
> 
> "Es como llegar a casa despues de un dia muy largo ,duro, y frio de trabajo. Sentarte en el sillón mas cómodo del mundo con la chimenea encendida. Te envuelve el calor y el bienestar, sientes que todo esta en paz y no necesitas nada por que esta todo muy bien, es como la sensacion de paz de despues de eyacular multiplicada por 100"



Eso exactamente, excelente descripción.


----------



## Staffordshire (29 Nov 2021)

wwknude dijo:


> Eso exactamente, excelente descripción.



Solo que con algún vómito y estreñimiento


----------



## Staffordshire (29 Nov 2021)

Yo hace dos años me metí algo de speed,luego entre en proyecto hombre para quitarme de la heroina,estuve seis meses dentro, ahora tengo una cría de 10 meses y he vuelto a pecar muy de vez en cuando, este mes me chutado 4 veces,también es verdad que estoy medicado


----------



## Staffordshire (29 Nov 2021)

En Pamplona 15 euros


----------



## Staffordshire (29 Nov 2021)

Si es controlable para mi,tengo suboxone a mano si me pica la vena


----------



## wwknude (29 Nov 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Solo que con algún vómito y estreñimiento



Eso es si te pasas


----------



## Staffordshire (29 Nov 2021)

Ni ayer ni hoy me metido nada,más que mi suboxone, gabapentina, olanzapina y tranxilium 50 con unas cervezas


----------



## Staffordshire (29 Nov 2021)

Aparte estoy de erte y soy muy dado al aburrimiento y más en esta ciudad que no para de llover o nevar


----------



## Staffordshire (29 Nov 2021)

wwknude dijo:


> Eso es si te pasas



Me hago chutas de 0,3 en el cuello de la jeringuilla, es más por falta de habito


----------



## Staffordshire (29 Nov 2021)




----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Nov 2021)

la cuestión no es lo que se siente , sino el síndrome de abstinencia al estropear los receptores de endorfinas. 

Con las ratas de laboratorio se hacen muchos experimentos con drogas y los puedes encontrar en youtube . 

El error ( y esta es una cuestión filosófica y de sabiduría ) es suponer que la gente o las ratas buscan el placer, cuando lo que hacen es evitar el dolor. 

Lo dice el budismo, el estoicismo, Schopenhauer y todos los mejores filósofos y sabios del mundo ! 

el placer es algo muy rápido y evanescente. sólo deja dolor y ansiedad , entonces el individuo para intentar calmar ese estado de ánimo , busca el remedio . Viene siendo igual que beber si tienes sed o comer si tienes hambre .

E


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Nov 2021)

Fentanil, la droga 50 veces más potente que la heroína que tiene en alerta a EE.UU. - BBC News Mundo


Es un poderoso análgésico de uso médico que mezclado con heroína está provocando un aumento de las muertes por sobredosis en EE.UU., lo que es un creciente factor de preocupación para las autoridades.




www.bbc.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Nov 2021)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Es mejor cogerle mórficos a la abuela y masticarlos o purificarlos. Adolonta, Oxicodona, Hidromorfona, Morfina, Fentanilo...
> 
> Dan un viaje muy parecido, solo que dilatado en el tiempo. Te puedes quedar 1 hora mirando el techo. Dan un bienestar intenso, con su calorcito y el mareíllo típico que te hace cerrar los ojos. Pinchado, son 8 segundos de éxtasis.
> 
> O mejor aún, no jugar a nada de esto. El riesgo no merece la pena. Te haces una paja, que también flipas y es salud.



es la propia vida , con sus innumerables dinámicas la que te tienen que dar satisfacción de vivir . 

si no estropeas la bioquímica , cualquier cosa te produce alegría y placer. Si hace buen día te alegras de un día luminoso , si llueve es bueno para las plantas , cualquier problema es un aprendizaje , las situaciones difíciles se convierten en retos que superar y eso es un chute de endorfinas .

Yo no he probado ni el café en mi vida , ni siquiera una cerveza , ni he fumado , ni ningún tipo de sustancia . Me interesa el tema desde niño porque no me explicaba que hacía la gente tomando todas esas mierdas.


----------



## El Exterminador (29 Nov 2021)

Droga que al igual que la base, no solo genera una dependencia emocional sino tambien fisica, hay gente que de llevar años, intentar dejarlo de golpe y palmarla(te dan metadona para desengancharte, curiosamente es mas pura que la heroina lol)...ya que el cuerpo no podia vivir sin ella, lo malo de la heroina es engancharte y no tener pasta...ahi llegan los problemas.
Si sabes que vas a poder pagarla a largo plazo, pillas de calidad y no compartes chuta de chutarte, reduces mucho los peligros.
Pero joder te va a joder antes que cualquier otra droga, si no tienes pensamiento de vivur mucho, sin lugar a dudas es la mejor droga, está que te cagas y envicia cosa mala


----------



## Staffordshire (29 Nov 2021)

Yo he compartido jeringuillas,eso sí hirviendolas antes y no tengo ni sida ni hepatitis, pero es jugartela,cuando un kit vale un euro


----------



## Staffordshire (29 Nov 2021)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Droga que al igual que la base, no solo genera una dependencia emocional sino tambien fisica, hay gente que de llevar años, intentar dejarlo de golpe y palmarla(te dan metadona para desengancharte, curiosamente es mas pura que la heroina lol)...ya que el cuerpo no podia vivir sin ella, lo malo de la heroina es engancharte y no tener pasta...ahi llegan los problemas.
> Si sabes que vas a poder pagarla a largo plazo, pillas de calidad y no compartes chuta de chutarte, reduces mucho los peligros.
> Pero joder te va a joder antes que cualquier otra droga, si no tienes pensamiento de vivur mucho, sin lugar a dudas es la mejor droga, está que te cagas y envicia cosa mala



A mi me pasaron de la metadona al suboxone y ningún pavo pase,de hecho el suboxone no me lo tomo desde hace un par de meses y no sentí nada.ahora los voy guardando y cuando tengo unas seis pastillas me las tomo con unas cervezas y da un globo bastante agradable


----------



## Staffordshire (29 Nov 2021)

PROSPECTO SUBOXONE 8 MG/2 MG COMPRIMIDOS SUBLINGUALES


----------



## Staffordshire (29 Nov 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> PROSPECTO SUBOXONE 8 MG/2 MG COMPRIMIDOS SUBLINGUALES



La drogadiccion patrocinada por el estado


----------



## Staffordshire (29 Nov 2021)

Esto me dieron en salud mental


----------



## jaimitoabogado (29 Nov 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Claro que la hay,pero como consumidor, desde hace 10 años,en España nunca la vi,y he comprado en vitoria, Madrid y Pamplona



No se , yo nunca he comprado


----------



## InigoMontoya (29 Nov 2021)

Pensaba que estabas hablando de las mujeres, pues el efecto y la devastación que a la larga producen es similar.


----------



## Staffordshire (1 Dic 2021)

esnifar suboxone - CannabisCafé - AICC - Foro cannabico - Foro marihuana


Es el mayor foro cannabico de habla hispana desde el 2000.Foro marihuana ,semillas de marihuana, esquejes cannabis



www.cannabiscafe.net


----------



## Staffordshire (1 Dic 2021)

Claro que lo he hecho.


----------



## Staffordshire (1 Dic 2021)

Si,las machaco y por la nariz.en teoría deberías colocarlas debajo de la lengua hasta que se desagan


----------



## Staffordshire (2 Dic 2021)

Tienes que estar tres días por lo menos sin opiaceos en el cuerpo para que te suban.si no lo único que hacen es quitarte el mono.


----------



## Staffordshire (2 Dic 2021)

Lo malo que estriñen un huevo,como todos los opiaceos


----------



## Staffordshire (2 Dic 2021)

A mi el tramadol me dio positivo en metadona en los análisis de orina


----------



## Staffordshire (2 Dic 2021)

Se los robaba a mi madre cuando se rompió dos vértebras


----------



## Staffordshire (2 Dic 2021)

A mi madre le dejaron de recetar esas pastillas.


----------



## Staffordshire (2 Dic 2021)

Yo ni orgulloso, ni no orgulloso, sin más.


----------



## Staffordshire (2 Dic 2021)

No me acuerdo cuantos trankimazines me tome,pero desperté en urgencias


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Dic 2021)




----------



## Staffordshire (6 Dic 2021)

No,solo buprenofina, tranxilium 50 y una litrona


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Dic 2021)

Buprenorfina - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Dic 2021)

Cae txirimiri y me dado un paseo con la perra la mar de agusto


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> y he vuelto a pecar muy de vez en cuando, este mes me chutado 4 veces



Muy de vez en cuando. Ya. 



Staffordshire dijo:


> Ni ayer ni hoy me metido nada,más que mi suboxone, gabapentina, olanzapina y tranxilium 50 con unas cervezas



Nada. Ya. 

¿Tanto te cuesta admitir que eres un yonqui?


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Dic 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Muy de vez en cuando. Ya.
> 
> Nada. Ya.
> 
> ¿Tanto te cuesta admitir que eres un yonqui?



Para nada,se que seré un yonki toda mi vida,pero tener una hija me ha frenado bastante y la parienta igual,que es extoxicomana


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Para nada,se que seré un yonki toda mi vida,pero tener una hija me ha frenado bastante y la parienta igual,que es extoxicomana



Mi mujer si que no toma nada,ni alcohol ni tabaco ni nada


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Dic 2021)

Y al vivir en Navarra que en invierno llueve mogollón y no puedes ir a ningún lado, me lleva por mal camino ,soy muy propenso al aburrimiento


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Dic 2021)

Y más ahora que no estoy ni vacunado ni hostias


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Dic 2021)

Como el suboxone,yo me pego tres o cuatro días sin tocarlo


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Dic 2021)

Si,pero estoy ya con la dosis mínima,después de casi tres años tomándolo,antes tomaba 8 mg.la verdad que es mejor que la metadona,cuando empecé con el tratamiento parecía un zombi ,muy retarder .y otra que no me tomo es reagila que creo que es para la esquizofrenia


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Dic 2021)

*Reagila* es un medicamento antipsicótico *que* se utiliza para el tratamiento de la esquizofrenia en adultos. La esquizofrenia es una enfermedad mental *que* cursa con síntomas como delirios, desorganización del pensamiento y el habla, desconfianza y alucinaciones (ver u oír cosas *que* no existen).


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Dic 2021)

Al psiquiatra le digo que tomo todo cuidadosamente,lo cual es mentira


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Dic 2021)

Con el suboxone cuando me bajaron el gramaje de 8 a 4mg si que tuve algo de mono,pero se me pasó rápido.luego me bajaron a 2mg y ahí no note nada ,así que dejé de tomarlo también


----------



## Justo Bueno (6 Dic 2021)




----------



## Staffordshire (6 Dic 2021)

Si es bastante, pero fui en su día a salud mental muy enganchado, después de sufrir una sobredosis de heroina, ahí dije hasta aquí hemos llegado.me pincharon naloxona gracias a un colega que me llevo a urgencias, yo no me acuerdo de nada,pero apunto estuve de palmar


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Si es bastante, pero fui en su día a salud mental muy enganchado, después de sufrir una sobredosis de heroina, ahí dije hasta aquí hemos llegado.me pincharon naloxona gracias a un colega que me llevo a urgencias, yo no me acuerdo de nada,pero apunto estuve de palmar



Me hicieron cura del sueño, empastillado a tope y no pase monos ni nada


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Dic 2021)




----------



## Staffordshire (6 Dic 2021)

No se cuando me darán el alta porque estoy ya muy hasta los huevos de ir a mear a salud mental, ahora lo que más miedo me da es el tranxilium 50,no se como me lo quitaran,porque a eso sí que estoy muy enganchado


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Dic 2021)

Hace dos años me las tomaba como caramelos, y decidí solo tomar una al día.


----------



## dac1 (6 Dic 2021)

Esta muy claro que es mejor no saberlo


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Dic 2021)

Hay un truco,beber unos tres litros de agua el día anterior y volver a beber mucha agua antes de la prueba y sales negativo.lo único que la orina es agua,osea transparente y eso le mosquea a la Charo enfermera


----------



## Harkkonen (6 Dic 2021)

Lo mejor es Mdma


----------



## Staffordshire (6 Dic 2021)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Lo mejor es Mdma



Yo solo lo probé una vez y la verdad que mola,pero prefiero heroina mezclada con coca vía intravenosa


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Dic 2021)

A mi ya me quitaron el suboxone, tengo un par de pastillas para mañana, con una litrona.


----------



## ingeniata (16 Dic 2021)

pregúntale a un vacuñado con los mejunjes experimentales, se distinguen fácilmente porque andan embozalados por la calle


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Dic 2021)

Pero no trabajas o que?


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Dic 2021)

Que suerte ,yo estoy hasta los huevos de remar


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Dic 2021)

Kbkubito dijo:


> No es de Caharles bukowski esa cita?
> 
> Tomate un par de transiliums y te haces una idea.



El tranxilium no tiene ningún opiaceo,que tome suboxone, codeina ,buprenofina.....


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Dic 2021)

Según mi psiquiatra yo tengo trastorno de la personalidad por tolerancia a varias drogas,estuve 2 años de baja y volví a la fábrica hace un mes.


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Dic 2021)

Ahora con esto de las navidades cero heroina,igual compro algo de cocaina para después de la cena de noche vieja que ceno en casa de mis suegros y ahí si puedo beber alcohol,en casa de mis aitas no,porque saben mis andanzas y la medicación que tomo.


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Ahora con esto de las navidades cero heroina,igual compro algo de cocaina para después de la cena de noche vieja que ceno en casa de mis suegros y ahí si puedo beber alcohol,en casa de mis aitas no,porque saben mis andanzas y la medicación que tomo.



Y nada de chutarme la coca en el baño, por la nariz,no quiero dar el cante


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Dic 2021)

Tengo a una enfermera esperando en la puerta,pero no entra,ya tengo pensado como hacer para no dar positivo estas navidades,como aún no tengo el calendario laboral del año que viene, lo alargare todo lo que pueda.como trabajo a turnos de mañana tarde y noche .suelo ir los lunes que me toca de noche,el lunes que viene tengo que ir ,daré positivo en heroina lo más seguro a no ser que haga el truco del agua,pero se mosquea la enfermera un huevo porque se las saben todas las muy patas,estuve llevando orina diluida en agua todo el verano y me taladrado la cabeza cosa mala,que si te engañas a ti mismo y chorradas así.


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Dic 2021)

Yo soy del 82 ,pareja de hecho con una cría de 10 meses y vivimos de alquiler con opción a compra,como trabajamos los dos,mi parienta está de excedencia aún,nos compraremos el piso,soy oficial de segunda en volkswagen Navarra y he sido yonki durante 5 años


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Dic 2021)

El noctamid no he probado ,creo,no lo mezclas con alcohol?


----------



## hortera (16 Dic 2021)

pues no habéis sufrido nada la verdad, tendrías que haber bajado a la mina y a los sesenta estar muertos, o catar la sanidad de hace 50 años


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Dic 2021)

hortera dijo:


> pues no habéis sufrido nada la verdad, tendrías que haber bajado a la mina y a los sesenta estar muertos, o catar la sanidad de hace 50 años



Mi suegro fue minero en potasas de Navarra y tiene una jubilación de puta madre y se prejubilo con 57,porque cerraron la mina


----------



## hortera (16 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Mi suegro fue minero en potasas de Navarra y tiene una jubilación de puta madre y se prejubilo con 57,porque cerraron la mina



vamos a ver, yo hablo de bajar a la mina, de carbón


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Mi suegro fue minero en potasas de Navarra y tiene una jubilación de puta madre y se prejubilo con 57,porque cerraron la mina











Potasas de Navarra, abocada al cierre de sus instalaciones


Veinte años después de que el Instituto Nacional de Industria (INI) acometiese la obra de crear una industria de Beriain dedicada a la explotación de




elpais.com


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Dic 2021)

hortera dijo:


> vamos a ver, yo hablo de bajar a la mina, de carbón



Estas minas también había que bajar


----------



## hortera (16 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Estas minas también había que bajar



y que quieres demostrar exactamente, que prefieres ser minero a vivir en el siglo 21 tocándote la polla


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Estas minas también había que bajar



Lo bueno que había antes,es que no había subcontratas y todos estaban en el convenio de la mineria


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Dic 2021)

hortera dijo:


> y que quieres demostrar exactamente, que prefieres ser minero a vivir en el siglo 21 tocándote la polla



No me toco la polla en la fábrica, a ver si te crees que me pagan por no trabajar,lo bueno que tiene es que no me mojo y no paso frio


----------



## hortera (16 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> No me toco la polla en la fábrica, a ver si te crees que me pagan por no trabajar



pues estás mejor que la mayoría de hace 50 años, infinitamente mejor


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Dic 2021)

hortera dijo:


> pues estás mejor que la mayoría de hace 50 años, infinitamente mejor



Claro que estoy mejor,no lo niego,pero veo que peligra mi jubilacion,si es que llego


----------



## hortera (16 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Claro que estoy mejor,no lo niego,pero veo que peligra mi jubilacion,si es que llego



olvídate de eso, y empieza a comprar acciones


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Dic 2021)

hortera dijo:


> olvídate de eso, y empieza a comprar acciones



No tengo dinero para acciones, todo es para el piso


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Dic 2021)

Procurando que no se note,y fumando chinos en el baño,he estado dos años de baja por mis adicciones y he vuelto hace un mes,más o menos limpio ,porque alguna micra de heroina a caído últimamente y soy oficial de segunda,empecé a trabajar en volkswagen Navarra con 19 ,antes fui carpintero,para los 17 ya estaba trabajando en la obra montando puertas


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Dic 2021)

Más los trastornos, las adicciones te medican y te controlan mas


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Dic 2021)

Si solo tomas drogas de farmacia que te recetan ellos,no pasa nada,pero si les dices que tomas fentanilo, te harán ir a mear


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Dic 2021)

Yo tuve varias sobredosis, una de tranxilium 50 y alcohol y ni me acuerdo de nada


----------



## Staffordshire (16 Dic 2021)

Yo estoy por ir al medico a que me recetan algo para dormir ya que la medicación que tomo me parece poco,trankimazines estaría bien


----------



## Nudels (16 Dic 2021)

Lo explican muy bien los chunguitos en esta canción, que al contrario de lo que mucha gente piensa no es una canción de amor por un romance a otra persona, sino del amor por el caballo.


----------



## Staffordshire (17 Dic 2021)

Hoy último día que tomo suboxone.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (17 Dic 2021)

El día que un adicto a la heroína tenga que operarse de algo, pobre de él, en el caso de que sea cierto lo que dicen de que la anestesia no puede hacerle efecto.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (17 Dic 2021)

No lo sé si es en serio; ya he dicho que *en el caso de que*.


----------



## MAUSER (18 Dic 2021)

No se lo que se siente, solo la vendo.


----------



## Staffordshire (18 Dic 2021)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> El día que un adicto a la heroína tenga que operarse de algo, pobre de él, en el caso de que sea cierto lo que dicen de que la anestesia no puede hacerle efecto.



Si hace efecto


----------



## Staffordshire (18 Dic 2021)

Esta mañana he ido a por setas,cero drogas cero alcohol


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (18 Dic 2021)

Pues ese tal andressolo consume todas las drogas y hace publicidad de ello; no sé cómo no es delito lo que hace,


----------



## Staffordshire (19 Dic 2021)

Que va ,hongo beltza


----------



## Staffordshire (19 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Que va ,hongo beltza











Boletus aereus - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## GonX (19 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Boletus aereus - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es alucinogeno?


----------



## Staffordshire (19 Dic 2021)

GonX dijo:


> No es alucinogeno?



Que va,es para comer,un manjar


----------



## GonX (19 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Que va,es para comer,un manjar



Has probado las setas alucinogenas alguna vez? Tengo curiosidad.. yo no.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (19 Dic 2021)

Eso no fue heroína, lo que te metiste fue una vacuna.


----------



## Staffordshire (19 Dic 2021)

GonX dijo:


> Has probado las setas alucinogenas alguna vez? Tengo curiosidad.. yo no.



Si,en Holanda, de muy joven,lo bueno que tienen ,es que cuando baja el efecto duermes,no como los tripis


----------



## Staffordshire (19 Dic 2021)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Eso no fue heroína, lo que te metiste fue una vacuna.



Yo con la heroina también acabo dormido


----------



## GonX (19 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Si,en Holanda, de muy joven,lo bueno que tienen ,es que cuando baja el efecto duermes,no como los tripis



Y que los tomas en ambiente interior o exterior?


----------



## Staffordshire (19 Dic 2021)

Las tomé en un parque


----------



## GonX (19 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Las tomé en un parque



Yo solo las tomaria en el monte.


----------



## Staffordshire (19 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Las tomé en un parque



La última vez que me comí un triple,fue en casa de un colega, pero eran de fogueo ,poco efecto.


----------



## Staffordshire (19 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> La última vez que me comí un triple,fue en casa de un colega, pero eran de fogueo ,poco efecto.



Hará unos 5 años de aquello


----------



## GonX (19 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> La última vez que me comí un triple,fue en casa de un colega, pero eran de fogueo ,poco efecto.



que es un triple?


----------



## Staffordshire (19 Dic 2021)

GonX dijo:


> Yo solo las tomaria en el monte.



Aquí en Navarra salen unas setas que les llamamos monguis o caballo loco,dicen que suben,pero yo me comí una vez cientos y no me hizo nada,igual por culpa del speed,no se.no he vuelto a tomarlas


----------



## Staffordshire (19 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Aquí en Navarra salen unas setas que les llamamos monguis o caballo loco,dicen que suben,pero yo me comí una vez cientos y no me hizo nada,igual por culpa del speed,no se.no he vuelto a tomarlas











Panaeolus y Psilocybe. Monguis


Entre las especies conocidas como "monguis" y que en mayor o menor medida contienen sustancias alucinógenas, se encuentra dos grandes grupo...




hongosnavarragarciabona.blogspot.com


----------



## Staffordshire (19 Dic 2021)

GonX dijo:


> que es un triple?



Perdón quise escribir tripi.el corrector del móvil


----------



## Staffordshire (19 Dic 2021)

Aunque yo soy más de opiaceos y de coca,los alucinógenos no me hacen mucha gracia


----------



## GonX (19 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Aunque yo soy más de opiaceos y de coca,los alucinógenos no me hacen mucha gracia



yo no soy de opiaceos, solo prové el opio fumado una vez y .. bueno, parece que da muy buena sensación la verdad, por un rato pero luego tuve muchas nauseas y odio las nauseas, o sea que nunca más. Los tripis y la marihuana creo que son muy interesantes de provar, como experiencia, y la coca tambien, pero no para estar enganchado, solo de forma muy esporadica. Aunque hace años que prove todo eso, nunca mas lo necesité.


----------



## Staffordshire (19 Dic 2021)

GonX dijo:


> yo no soy de opiaceos, solo prové el opio fumado una vez y .. bueno, parece que da muy buena sensación la verdad, por un rato pero luego tuve muchas nauseas y odio las nauseas, o sea que nunca más. Los tripis y la marihuana creo que son muy interesantes de provar, como experiencia, y la coca tambien, pero no para estar enganchado, solo de forma muy esporadica. Aunque yo años que lo prove todo eso, nunca mas lo necesité.



He fumado opio y una vez me comí un gramo,prefiero la heroina aunque ya no estoy enganchado, hace poco me chute una micra y vomite toda la comida.


----------



## GonX (19 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> He fumado opio y una vez me comí un gramo,prefiero la heroina aunque ya no estoy enganchado, hace poco me chute una micra y vomite toda la comida.



En serio? y que te pone mas (o te hace vomitar mas), chutarte o forear en burbuja?


----------



## Staffordshire (19 Dic 2021)

Ahora estoy enganchado al tranxilium 50,ya me quitaron hace una semana la buprenofina, pero creo que pillaré otra micra estos días de vacaciones


----------



## Staffordshire (19 Dic 2021)

GonX dijo:


> En serio? y que te pone mas (o te hace vomitar mas), chutarte o forear en burbuja?



Forear jajaja


----------



## mmmarisa (19 Dic 2021)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Y te olvidas del mono.



Mi tío necesita todos los meses mínimo. 4.000€ para su consumo de Coca. Imagina como esta de zombificado y como saca la pasta.. Eso es un asco de vida, vale la pena tirarse barranco abajo y que dejen de joder la vida de los demás porque solo ellos han elegido hacer pacto con Baphomet…


----------



## Staffordshire (19 Dic 2021)

mmmarisa dijo:


> Mi tío necesita todos los meses mínimo. 4.000€ para su consumo. Imagina como esta de zombificado y como saca la pasta.. Eso es un asco de vida, vale la pena tirarse barranco abajo y que dejen de joder la vida de los demás porque solo ellos han elegido hacer pacto con Baphomet…



Yo no me gastaba ese dineral y estuve 5 años enganchado al caballo,me gastaba 20 euros o incluso 10 al día.tambien es verdad que tiraba de metadona también.


----------



## Staffordshire (19 Dic 2021)

Fumara digo yo,porque es la forma que más consumes


----------



## atasco (19 Dic 2021)

un orgasmo por mil porciento de placer


----------



## Staffordshire (19 Dic 2021)

atasco dijo:


> un orgasmo por mil porciento de placer



Lo único malo,es que luego la necesitas para vivir,yo por eso di el paso para desengancharme


----------



## atasco (19 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Lo único malo,es que luego la necesitas para vivir,yo por eso di el paso para desengancharme



bueno una vez al año no hace daño peor seria fummar heroina con base de cocaina


----------



## Staffordshire (19 Dic 2021)

atasco dijo:


> bueno una vez al año no hace daño peor seria fummar heroina con base de cocaina



Estuve una temporada chutandome coca con heroina y mola bastante, primero te sube la cocaina y luego el jaco


----------



## Staffordshire (19 Dic 2021)

Estas navidades compraré una micra de heroina y un gramo de farlopa ,un día me chutare jaco y la coca para noche vieja, que ceno en casa de mis suegros,mi hermana me controla un huevo ,así que en nochebuena a ser bueno,ni gota de alcohol para que no me ralles la cabeza con lo de la medicación


----------



## atasco (19 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Estuve una temporada chutandome coca con heroina y mola bastante, primero te sube la cocina y luego el jaco



coca no es base de coca tu mez clavas cocacruda como la llaman yo te digo coca cocinadfa mas heroina y se forma una roca que te fumas en pipa


----------



## atasco (19 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Estas navidades compraré una micra de heroina y un gramo de farlopa ,un día me chutare jaco y la coca para noche vieja, que ceno en casa de mis suegros,mi hermana me controla un huevo ,así que en nochebuena a ser bueno,ni gota de alcohol para que no me ralles la cabeza con lo de la medicación



que medicacion toma usteed?


----------



## Staffordshire (19 Dic 2021)

Ahora estoy tomando tranxilium 50,gabapentina y olanzapina,hace unos días me quitaron la buprenofina


----------



## Staffordshire (19 Dic 2021)

La buprenofina con alcohol me gustaba mucho,es un opiaceo sintético


----------



## Staffordshire (19 Dic 2021)

Buprenorfina - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Kbkubito (19 Dic 2021)

mmmarisa dijo:


> Mi tío necesita todos los meses mínimo. 4.000€ para su consumo de Coca. Imagina como esta de zombificado y como saca la pasta.. Eso es un asco de vida, vale la pena tirarse barranco abajo y que dejen de joder la vida de los demás porque solo ellos han elegido hacer pacto con Baphomet…



Si,una putada. Dirán lo que quieran de la heroina,pero la cocaina, el clorhidrato, es bastante mas peligroso.


----------



## mmmarisa (19 Dic 2021)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Si,una putada. Dirán lo que quieran de la heroina,pero la cocaina, el clorhidrato, es bastante mas peligroso.



Lo peor es que ha tocado fondo y va pidiendo y debiendo a todo dios, ni come ni nada . A mi me da mucha tristeza, no se que hacer…


----------



## Staffordshire (19 Dic 2021)

mmmarisa dijo:


> Lo peor es que ha tocado fondo y va pidiendo y debiendo a todo dios, ni come ni nada . A mi me da mucha tristeza, no se que hacer…



Que consume?yo fui a salud mental después de mi última sobredosis y me recetaron metadona,para luego cambiármelo por buprenofina y ni pase monos ni nada,ahora he vuelto a pecar pero muy de vez en cuando


----------



## Staffordshire (19 Dic 2021)

atasco dijo:


> coca no es base de coca tu mez clavas cocacruda como la llaman yo te digo coca cocinadfa mas heroina y se forma una roca que te fumas en pipa



Para chutarte no hace falta cocinar


----------



## atasco (19 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Ahora estoy tomando tranxilium 50,gabapentina y olanzapina,hace unos días me quitaron la buprenofina





Staffordshire dijo:


> Ahora estoy tomando tranxilium 50,gabapentina y olanzapina,hace unos días me quitaron la buprenofina



o sea eres eskizoide(transilium) psicotico(olanzapina) y con un desequilibrio, o quilibrio emocional estable, pide clonacepato para quitarte de lass drogas


----------



## atasco (19 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Ahora estoy tomando tranxilium 50,gabapentina y olanzapina,hace unos días me quitaron la buprenofina



yo estoy de desayuno una pregabalina de 300mg un trankimazin de 2mgy tres anti depresivo o 4
de comida un trankimazin y un antidepresivo y por la noche ceno 2 pastillas de trankimazin una de lormetazepam uno de ketazolam mas la olanzapina y otro antidepresivos


----------



## mmmarisa (19 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Que consume?yo fui a salud mental después de mi última sobredosis y me recetaron metadona,para luego cambiármelo por buprenofina y ni pase monos ni nada,ahora he vuelto a pecar pero muy de vez en cuando



Consume cocaína por nariz ., ibá al UCA pero el tratamiento unas pastillas no las quiere tomar


----------



## mmmarisa (19 Dic 2021)

Que triste me parece todo esto de verdad. Necesitar tomar algo sintético para poder vivir. Además estropeando la salud


----------



## Staffordshire (19 Dic 2021)

atasco dijo:


> o sea eres eskizoide(transilium) psicotico(olanzapina) y con un desequilibrio, o quilibrio emocional estable, pide clonacepato para quitarte de lass drogas



No quiero más pastillas, me pegué dos años de baja por drogadiccion, lo que igual si pido es que me vuelvan a recetar buprenofina,sueño mucho con la heroina, es algo que no puedo quitarme de la cabeza


----------



## Staffordshire (19 Dic 2021)

La buprenofina las machacaba y me las esnifaba con una litrona y me quitaba el puto craving,que es lo que peor llevo


----------



## Staffordshire (19 Dic 2021)

atasco dijo:


> yo estoy de desayuno una pregabalina de 300mg un trankimazin de 2mgy tres anti depresivo o 4
> de comida un trankimazin y un antidepresivo y por la noche ceno 2 pastillas de trankimazin una de lormetazepam uno de ketazolam mas la olanzapina y otro antidepresivos





Colocarse con Suboxone - lasDrogas.info


----------



## Staffordshire (19 Dic 2021)

Mi parienta tiene escondida mi medicación,así que el suboxone no me lo tomaba,cuando reunía unas 6,me las tomaba de golpe


----------



## cebollin-o (19 Dic 2021)

Debe ser una sensación infinita de tranquilidad.
Me lo imagino como ver que todo el mundo se desmorona alrededor y a ti te da absolutamente igual, porque estas en paz...

algo así como cuando a la Yoli los asistentes del ministerio le pasan las cifras del paro, y sonrie, porque a ella todo le suda el papo.


----------



## atasco (19 Dic 2021)

mmmarisa dijo:


> Que triste me parece todo esto de verdad. Necesitar tomar algo sintético para poder vivir. Además estropeando la salud



es lo que hayy para no ser apto para el trabajo


----------



## cacolillo (19 Dic 2021)

Un martillazo


----------



## Staffordshire (20 Dic 2021)

Ya he ido a mear a salud mental,positivo en heroina y porros,
La Charo enfermera comiéndome la cabeza, que tenga cuidado estas fechas tal y cual.que le den por culo,hasta el día 10 de enero no vuelvo


----------



## Staffordshire (20 Dic 2021)

El viernes compraré otra micra ,para después de la cena de noche buena


----------



## Staffordshire (20 Dic 2021)

Si


----------



## Staffordshire (20 Dic 2021)

Esta semana trabajo de noche,así que estaré limpio.porque me pego casi todo el día en la cama


----------



## Mdutch (20 Dic 2021)

Segun Escohotado, que de esto sabe un rato, es muy dificil, casi imposible, conseguir heroina pura despues de los años 70.
Y que los efectos que sientas, muchos, serán provinientes del corte.


----------



## Staffordshire (20 Dic 2021)

Mdutch dijo:


> Segun Escohotado, que de esto sabe un rato, es muy dificil, casi imposible, conseguir heroina pura despues de los años 70.
> Y que los efectos que sientas, muchos, serán provinientes del corte.



Calentando en papel de plata es fácil saber si es buena o mala,yo antes de inyectarmela me hago un pequeño chino,si se evapora y apenas hace gota es que es mala


----------



## Mdutch (20 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Calentando en papel de plata es fácil saber si es buena o mala,yo antes de inyectarmela me hago un pequeño chino,si se evapora y apenas hace gota es que es mala



No dudo que ese truco te sirva para hacerte una idea previa(aunque apuesto que aunque mala, si ya esta pagada, te la metes igual)

De todas formas cito del Libro "Historia general de las drogas" pag. 726 que tengo delante:
"Hasta 1973 las autoridades sanitarias americanas no consideraron de interés averiguar los porcentajes de heroina contenidos en las muestras incautadas por la policia en la calle. Desde ese año, hasta 1986, el analisis de lo vendido al por menor como tal droga muestra que su proporcion media es del 5 por 100, siendo el 95 por ciento restante muy diversas sustancias (........) Concretamente el año de maxima pureza fue 1976 con una concentracion media del 6.3 por 100....
(.....)"
Cita de un comisario de España en los 80 ""Cuando las partidas poseen un contenido mas rico en droga (mas del 10 por cien de heroina se refiere) se producen muertes por exceso de dosis"


----------



## Mdutch (20 Dic 2021)

Es mas, si te parece demasiado poco, creo que Energy Control sigue haciendo analisis gratuitos que te analizan el porcentaje que lleva, pero claro, perderas una pequeña muestra (no se cuanto es el minimo para poder analizarse)


----------



## Staffordshire (25 Dic 2021)

Hoy he tenido que comprar heroina a unos gitanos ya que el me daba antes lo han pillado y está en un centro para no entrar a la cárcel,eso sí los gitanos me han invitado a un par de caladas de basuko,me fumado un poco de jaco en papel de plata y lo demás por la nariz, no he tenido tiempo para ir a la farmacia de guardia de la rotxapea


----------



## Staffordshire (25 Dic 2021)

The Stooges - Dirt // Sub. Español


Nada de este vídeo me pertenece, solo la traducción que creí mejor para esta buena canción.




youtube.com


----------



## Staffordshire (25 Dic 2021)

Dos micras


----------



## Staffordshire (25 Dic 2021)

Ayer trabajando de noches,me invitaron a coca,cervezas y porros y no he dormido una mierda


----------



## Staffordshire (25 Dic 2021)

Menos mal que no tengo que ir a mear hasta el 10 de enero, si no doy positivo en todo,menos metadona y anfetaminas


----------



## Staffordshire (25 Dic 2021)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Menos mal que no tengo que ir a mear hasta el 10 de enero, si no doy positivo en todo,menos metadona y anfetaminas



Eres un puto yonqui, aunque por lo meno sincero.


----------



## Staffordshire (25 Dic 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Eres un puto yonqui, aunque por lo meno sincero.



Y el placer que supone la heroina,es de lo mejor que hay en esta vida


----------



## Staffordshire (25 Dic 2021)

Ya me quitado la txirrintia ya no vuelvo a comprar mas


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Y el placer que supone la heroina,es de lo mejor que hay en esta vida



El sexo es mucho mejor, por ejemplo.


----------



## I. de A. (25 Dic 2021)

Sin embargo, aún no había una perfecta regularidad en su hábito y podía soportar las interrupciones; cuando encontró a Dorothy logró, en su honor, una abstinencia casi completa durante varios meses.

Pero volvió a las andadas y, de repente, sintió todo su ser preso de una garra desconocida e inexorable. Regularidad obligatoria, cadencia continua, aumento de las dosis. Empezó a tener miedo, tanto más cuanto que Dorothy lo había abandonado en el curso de un viaje por Europa, cosa que de repente le hizo ver la droga como un agente completamente independiente de su voluntad y que por todos los medios le hacía la vida imposible.

Entonces fue cuando quiso desintoxicarse según los ritos, entrando en un sanatorio. Allí se dio plena cuenta de su hundimiento, En medio de los locos y al mando de doctores y enfermeros, volvía a esclavitudes primarias: colegio y cuartel. Tenía que reconocerse niño o morir.

Y tras alcanzar el punto abstracto e ilusorio de la desintoxicación, es decir, al no absorber nada de droga, se acabó de dar cuenta de lo que era la intoxicación. Aunque parecía estar físicamente separado de la droga, todos sus efectos seguían por dentro. La droga había cambiado el color de su vida y, aun después de haberla dejado, persistía aquel color.

Toda la vida que le dejaba la droga estaba ahora impregnada de droga y lo conducía hacia la droga. No podía hacer un ademán, ni pronunciar una palabra, ni ir a ningún sitio, ni encontrarse con nadie sin que una asociación de ideas le hiciese pensar en la droga. Todos sus ademanes se enlazaban con el de pincharse (tomaba la heroína en solución); incluso el sonido de su voz no podía hacer vibrar en él más que su fatalidad. La muerte lo había marcado, la droga era la muerte y no podía regresar de la muerte a la vida. No le quedaba más solución que hundirse en la muerte y, por lo tanto, volver a la droga. Tal es el sofisma que inspira la droga para justificar la recaída: estoy perdido, luego puedo volverme a drogar.

En fin, sufría físicamente. Aquel sufrimiento era grande pero aunque hubiera sido menor hubiera resultado todavía terrible para un hombre cuyas cobardías ante la dureza de la vida se habían conjurado desde hacía mucho tiempo para mantenerlo en aquella evasión completa del paraíso artificial. No había en él ningún recurso que pudiese defenderlo del dolor. Acostumbrado a dejarse llevar por la sensación del momento, incapaz de formarse de la vida una visión de conjunto, en donde se compensaran el bíen y el mal, el placer y el dolor, no había resistido mucho tiempo al desvarío moral que le producía el dolor físico. Y volvió a drogarse.

Pero entonces las etapas de la droga, al volverlas a recorrer, se le aparecieron con tintes nuevos, apagados.

Veía qué trampa tan mediocre había en cada escalón de su descenso. Ya no era la delicia de adivinar una mentira y dejar que se ocultara tras la seductora máscara de la novedad: ahora un demonio sobrecargado de trabajo despachaba a un cliente más, repitiendo con negligencia una artimaña vieja e imbécil: «Si hoy tomas un poco, tomarás menos mañana.»

La monotonía diaria, de la que tanto se había quejado, le salía de nuevo al encuentro en el atajo mismo que creía estar disfrutando aquellos días.

También tuvo que reconocer de forma definitiva qué estrechos son los límites con los que actúa la droga. Se trataba únicamente de un tono físico más o menos alto, más o menos bajo, como el que producen el alimento o la salud. «Estoy lleno» o «No estoy lleno». Sus sensaciones se reducían a aquella alternativa puramente digestiva. Sólo se presentaban a su conciencia ideas banales, completamente inspiradas en la vida cotidiana, envueltas en una falsa ligereza. Ya no poseía aquel humor vivo que, mucho antes de la droga, había nacido en él con sus primeros sinsabores, y menos con aquel florecer de sueños prometedores que a los dieciséis años le había proporcionado una corta temporada de juventud.

Finalmente, durante un verano en que no había podido bañarse, ni permanecer mucho tiempo al aire libre, vio con claridad plena la clase de vida que llevan en realidad los drogados: es una vida ordenada, casera, comodona. Una limitada existencia de rentistas que, corriendo los visillos, huyen de aventuras y dificultades. Una rutina de solteronas unidas por una devoción común, castas, agrias, parlanchínas y que se escandalizan cuando oyen hablar mal de su religión.

El terror, el asco, un resto de vitalidad, el deseo de encontrarse en un estado que le permitiese conquistar a Lydia o reconquistar a Dorothy y, con una u otra, al dinero, le permitieron una acumulación suprema de fuerzas. De ahí esta última tentativa de desintoxicación que se terminaba en el sanatorio del doctor De la Barbinais.

—Sin embargo, no me parece usted tan angustiado como hace algunos días. ¿Siente usted todavía aquellas angustias?
—No siento angustias: vivo en una angustia perpetua.
—Si resiste aún algún tiempo, eso pasará poco a poco.

Alain desviaba la vista para no mirar a aquel hipócrita. Sabía que el doctor, aun cegado por el miedo, poseía al menos la ciencia externa de los médicos mediocres; por lo tanto, mentía como un sacamuelas. ¿Cómo podía hablar de voluntad cuando la enfermedad se encuentra en el mismo corazón de la voluntad?


_El fuego fatuo_ (1931), Pierre Drieu la Rochelle.

(El autor se basa en la vida y suicidio de su amigo Jacques Rigaut, poeta surrealista parisino que formó parte del movimiento dadaísta.)


----------



## I. de A. (25 Dic 2021)

Entonces Malle cambió la adicción en su versión de la novela. La película es de los 60; la novela del 31, pocos años después del sucidio de Rigaut, heroinómano como la Rochelle le describe.


----------



## Staffordshire (25 Dic 2021)

Llegaría a un trato con el juez y no le pillaron con mucha cosa


----------



## Staffordshire (25 Dic 2021)

Y me metí todo ayer a la noche


----------



## Nelsonvigum (25 Dic 2021)




----------



## Staffordshire (26 Dic 2021)

No voy a comprar más droga,mi parienta me controla el dinero.


----------



## Staffordshire (26 Dic 2021)

Estoy vivo aun


----------



## Staffordshire (26 Dic 2021)

No voy a comprar más heroina, mi parienta se enfado mucho en noche buena, que su cualquier día me da una sobredosis, porque la mezclo con tranxilium 50...que me quedo tirado en el sofá,que si vómito....que no le hago caso a la cría cuando estoy puesto....un infierno. Apartar de ahora unos porros y las pastillas del psiquiatra y punto


----------



## Staffordshire (26 Dic 2021)

Me hago picos pequeños


----------



## Staffordshire (26 Dic 2021)

La quetiapina es fuerte


----------



## Staffordshire (29 Dic 2021)




----------



## Staffordshire (29 Dic 2021)

Lo malo que engorda


----------



## Staffordshire (30 Dic 2021)

A mi no para de llamarme un colega para que le lleve a por coca,pero paso,tengo que estar con mi familia


----------



## Staffordshire (30 Dic 2021)

La quetiapina


----------



## Mora (30 Dic 2021)

Staffordshire dijo:


>



Lorazepan con alcohol mola, te hace fluir muy tranquilo.Pero te habituas rapido y has de ir subiendo dosis , lo mejor es ir cortando a rachas.Aun asi es muy flojito el globo.Pero para socializar relajao esta bien.


----------



## Staffordshire (30 Dic 2021)

Un dia no despertaras


----------



## Staffordshire (30 Dic 2021)

Mora dijo:


> Lorazepan con alcohol mola, te hace fluir muy tranquilo.Pero te habituas rapido y has de ir subiendo dosis , lo mejor es ir cortando a rachas.Aun asi es muy flojito el globo.Pero para socializar relajao esta bien.



Yo tomo tranxilium 50 con unas cervezas y me quedo frito,hoy vuelvo al suboxone,ya que consumí heroina en nochebuena y no quiero volver a caer


----------



## Staffordshire (30 Dic 2021)

Ayer me bebí tres litronas y un par de tranxilium


----------



## Staffordshire (30 Dic 2021)

suboxone - lasDrogas.info


----------



## algala (30 Dic 2021)

Con tanta tolerancia llegas a notar esa cantidad?


----------



## Staffordshire (30 Dic 2021)

@cafrestan2 ,sigues vivo?
Yo hoy he ido a por setas,para mañana cenar en casa de mis suegros,ziza arre,no se como se dice en castellano. Ni he comprado coca ni nada,unos vinos y a dormirla mañana y eso que me está dando la chapa un colega para que le compre caballo, la coca que tenían los gitanos era buena,dos caladas de basuko y me puso muy castaña


----------



## Staffordshire (30 Dic 2021)

Coca cocinada con amoniaco en cucharilla, es pa fumarla


----------



## Staffordshire (30 Dic 2021)

Tan depresivo andas? Aquí tienes un colega,aunque lejos,pero te deseo lo mejor


----------



## Staffordshire (30 Dic 2021)

De donde eres @cafrestan


----------



## Staffordshire (30 Dic 2021)

Me gustaría que me invitases a tramadol con unas birras


----------



## Staffordshire (30 Dic 2021)

Yo ya estoy en la cama,dos tranxilium y dos litros de cerveza,me pegado media tarde en el monte y estoy hecho polvo


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 Dic 2021)




----------



## Staffordshire (31 Dic 2021)

Ya me vuelto a dormir para las 7 de la tarde y ya estoy despierto.


----------



## Staffordshire (31 Dic 2021)

Esque aquí anochece para las 5 y media de la tarde y con la medicación, pues me quedado traspuesto


----------



## algala (31 Dic 2021)

Tiene ventajas esnifarlo? Yo siempre las he comido, y las que yo tomé tenía también Paracetamol, por lo que no sé si se podría usar por la nariz.


----------



## ┣▇▇▇═─── (18 Mar 2022)




----------

